# FAC~October 2014



## Marchwind

Well I had a very long post typed out and it's went poof and disappeared :facepalm: This will be quick.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. I start a new one each month, sometimes I forget :ashamed: but it gets done eventually. This is a great place if you are new to our group to post about yourself. You are always welcome to post a separate thread if you like. We talk about things that are not necessarily fiber related here. It's a good place for people who are busy to pop in and say hello. We are not an exclusive club so please feel free to join in, ask questions, give answers, post pictures, we love pictures.

MizMary I like your new hair cut and color we need a bigger photo though :thumb:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone.
October already, wow! This year has flown by.
Today I need to run to town and get some cage wire, have two more rabbits coming this weekend so I need to get off my butt and get some new cages built.
I also need to get an area of my garage cleaned out so I can start stacking some firewood in there. One of these days I will get a wood shed built, but until then, all of my wood gets stacked outside.
I'm running out of time to get my end-of-the-year projects done, rush, rush, rush.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning!
Just sitting here doing the Zombie coffee thing so far.

I have tomatoes still cooking down in my big roaster, they should be ready for the canner by lunchtime, I hope.
Got the hutch dug out yesterday, now to get it moved into the house. That is a challenge for another day though, when I can get a son or two to come over and help. Ha! I think I'll invite the boys over for supper tonight, that'll do it!:thumb:
Miz Mary, I sometimes wish I was that brave, but I'm with Marchwind, we need a bigger picture!


----------



## Kasota

October already. I am quite sure that just yesterday I was planting the garden and planning what I would accomplish over the summer. Where did the time go? I simply don't know...

Debi, I'm doing the zombi-coffee thing, too. 

I'm sure thinking of our Woodpecker and hoping she is feeling better today.


----------



## hercsmama

My weekend just had a major shift.
I was checking emails, and my buyer from Lincoln is back in town, and ready to come get his sheep!
So I shot one off to my buyer near Colorado, she is getting a 3yo ram from the guy in Lincoln, and they will both be here Saturday. 
I had ordered up 6 pounds of beeswax from a man at the local Farmers market, to be picked up Saturday....so now I need to figure out how to get to the farmers Market, catch and load sheep, and call the guy with the rams we are getting to let him know I need another day, as we were heading up there after the Farmers Market.:facepalm:
I do sometimes wish I was 6 people.......


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I feel the same way at times, Debi, but trust me, it would take about a week of being 6 people to have the need to be 10.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Happy OCTOBER, everyone! Who doesn't love the fall of the year!

For us, October sends us scurrying - trying to race the weather to get everything ready for the long winter season ahead. 

A county road improvement project means we will be cutting some trees  - normally we have enough blow down to keep us busy - but this project will mean we will be VERY busy cutting them down and there is a deadline invoved, so....boo. 

We put the garden to bed last weekend (whew, what a chore) and I mowed the grass for what we hope is the last time. The leaves are falling quickly - so it appears that we may have an earlier winter than ever!  :shocked:

My fall fiber festival was moved from October to November and now I have a huge conflict - deer hunting opener - so I won't be making that little fiber festival. 

Since I returning from the wedding and our mini-vacation, I have piles of work waiting on me. Dreams of the glorious North Shore keep me daydreaming about moving further north. 

Kasota, I waved to you as we drove through Duluth on Tuesday. We stopped at Canal Park, did the Maritime Museum at the Lift Bridge, then headed north to Two Harbors and lunch at Betty's Pies. 

Then we were off to visit Split Rock Lighthouse and Grand Marais after that. A late dinner at "Sven and Ole's Pizza" is always a crowd pleaser, then it was back to our lake front hotel to listen to the surf as we slept. 

While my traveling companions slept, I enjoyed a glorious sunrise on the beach on Wednesday morning, then we headed MORE north to Naniboujou Lodge and then Grand Portage, where we toured Fort Charlotte and learned all abotut he fur trade and the expansion to west, then we headed to the Canadian Border for some lovely overlooks. Yep, that is where I want to live. Heaven on earth.

Heading south, we enjoyed the autumn colors and the many moods of the Big Lake they call Gitchigumi. We stopped back in Grand Marais and had fresh lake-caught fish and chips for lunch at "The Angry Trout" while watching the boats come and go in the shelter of the marina. 

We stopped at Gooseberry Falls and hiked to the three falls. Then it was time to begin our long drive home to the northwoods. 

We enjoyed a campfire dinner with our guests and my brother-in-law even got to see the Northern Lights when he awoke in the wee hours of the morning. What a treat for him. 

Now our guests are gone, the fun and festivities of the wedding are behind us, and it is time to get to work. 

Happy October!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

(just a few more pic of our trip)

the forty-foot birch bark canoes that could carry a dozen men and 4 1/2 TONS of beaver pelts, men, and supplies

our favorite stop for fresh smoked fish (Norwegians love their smoked fish - Texans loved the sweatshirts.) 

the outdoor dining deck at The Angry Trout overlooking the marina

the awesome tour guide in traditional attire of the time

my brother-in-law dressing in traditional fur trapper wool blanket Capote and sash. 

a beautiful overlook on Lake Superior

the gorgeous great dining hall at Naniboujou Lodge painted in the brilliant colors and the decorating style and motif of the Cree Indians. 

learning all there is to know about making beaver hats out of beaver down and dehairing the beaver pelt

Cabin Fever and I just south of the Canadian border!


----------



## lexierowsell

October already?! Eeeeesh.

Got a new set of knitting needles yesterday. I've decided I'm tired of allowing my injury to rule my life, so will learn to knit in a way that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Kris in MI

Hello all! October all ready, yikes! That means my youngest has a birthday in just 5 days, and I am waaaaayyyyy behind on preps for that. I have the feeling she is going to end up with a few odds and ends I had picked up through the last few months intending them to be for Christmas rather than getting one 'big' birthday gift. She will be 17 and this is her final birthday at home since she heads off to college next fall. :stars:

In other news, my eldest son and his family have moved in with us. DH and I flew down to Savannah late last week, where ds picked us up at the airport and drove us to his home in SC about 40 minutes away. Then we rented a moving truck the next morning, loaded up the contents of their house, and hit the road. 

Wasn't a bad drive; in all (not counting the 8 hour stop to sleep and eat a big hearty breakfast before hitting the road again) it only took 18 hours to get from southern SC to mid-Michigan, not quite 1000 miles. This was with a 2yo, a 2.5 month old and two dogs! We are all recuperating, reorganizing, and learning to live together the last few days. Except the dogs. They aren't learning well. Day 1 they peed all over the _inside_ of my garage, marking their new territory, including the 3 crates of onions from the garden I had drying there. Day 2 included a chicken chasing/killing spree in which I lost 2/3 of my hens, most of which were pullets about to start laying  . So now ds needs to find new homes for his dogs (and I didn't have to say a thing; he knows how farm life works) .


----------



## Woodpecker

Looks like I'm stuck here for at least a couple more days. Praise God the infection is gone. Thank you all for your prayers. I can't wait to get out of here!


----------



## susang

Hello October and group, I'm new to forum. I live in Southern Oregon between I-5 and Redwood Hwy.
Summer flew by just can't believe it. We have a small yard by most standards, but we do a lot with it. We are rebuilding and taking out some raised beds this fall and winter. I'm also thinking I will only grow one variety of tomato next year and no cherry tomatoes.
All year I knit and quilt, but seem to get more done in the winter. I have a couple spinning wheels and love to spin but had a few knee surgeries so kind of slowed that down.
Nice to read about everyone.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Praise the Lord the infection is gone, Dreamy. Rest & heal. I hpe you brought your fiber arts with you so you don't get too bored.

Welcome Susang. Hope to see you posting more!

Our pigs are going in to the processor on the 11th, so I closed up the garden and we turned the pigs into it to glean and clean. They're having a riot!

I canned the last of the garden last night ... 5 pints of sliced green tomatoes. Now I have a couple weeks to relax & knit.


----------



## laceyj

October....that means Christmas is looming on the horizon....I am not even anywhere near ready to think about that!! I'm gearing up for Spinzilla (which is next week!!) Trying to make sense of this fiber mess that has taken over a corer of my living room. I did some dyeing with poke berries the other day. It was a long process and I see why folks are more apt to use commercial dyes than natural dyes. The wool came out beautifully though!! I also finished crocheting my "coat of many colors" that was inspired by the pinwheel sweater on The Laughing Willow blog. So, pictures...as I was told they were necessary  ..... First picture: Poke berry dye experiment. Second picture: Coat of many colors crocheted sweater.


----------



## hercsmama

Welcome susang!!
Cyndi, isn't it great when you can put that thing to bed? I don't know which I like better, planting it, or watching it die! LOL!!
WIHH, looks like ya'll had an amazing time!
Laceyj, love the color!! If you are going to go for Pink, commit to it! That is a great shade. The sweater is really nice as well, I'll have to check out that blog....
WP, YEA!!!!!!!!:kiss:
Kris, best of luck with the adjustment period, I'm sure it'll all even out soon enough.
Lexie, good luck with your "adjustment" as well. Those needles look really nice, what are they?
Got the notary stuff done, the banking stuff done, and am back home waiting on the canner. 7qt.s of sauce are in there now, and it lookslike another 7 to go when this batch comes out.
Going to spin a bit while the canner does it's thing..


----------



## Taylor R.

Due to many of you here recommending yoga for various assorted owies, I decided I needed to give it a shot again. I took a few classes in college (when my body was a little less broke down) but didn't see the benefits back then. Holy cow, I do now, though. I've been doing about an hour a day in the early mornings after hubs goes off to work and the kids get up, and I feel positively amazing. My sciatic nerve pain has been non-existent, tension headaches likewise, not to mention my posture is rapidly improving without my even having to really think about it. Downside? My left wrist (arthritic at the ripe ol' age of 29) and my foot that I broke last winter are desperately trying to remind me that I'm not as young as I used to be even if I'm not very old. Good thing my days of dancing en pointe are behind me, because my broke foot can't point properly anymore. I didn't realize my wrist won't bend a full 90 degrees back anymore either, until I gave it a shot.

WP, glad the infection is gone, but sorry you're still stuck in there.

WIHH, looks like you had a great time!!

Lacey, that pink is...whoa. I've got a thing for pink.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

This is what is going on at our farm today. It is definitely October!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Had to take my daughter to a Dr appt today. They prescribed a medicine for her, YIKES, $141 for 30 pills after insurance.
I asked if there was a generic, that was the generic.
First thing in the morning I'm calling Dr to see if they can try something else.

How in the world do they expect people to afford that? $141 a month for a maintnance drug that she will likely ne on for years....


----------



## Woodpecker

They did a culture from my port this afternoon. Please pray it comes back negative and I can go home. God bless.


----------



## hercsmama

WP, fingers crossed!

Dixie, try checking with the manufacturer, sometimes they have programs to help people either get their meds at a reduced price, or, depending on your income, they could even be free.
Dh was on Stalara for years, and we only had to pay a 30.00 co-pay for his 4 times a year shots. The shots were something like 4000.00!! Crazy right?
But Johnson & Johnson has a program that helped us out.
Check on it.:thumb:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good idea, thank you. For my kids, i will do whatever it takes.
When the omeprizol I am supposed to take jumped up to $40 a month, i just quit taking it. But thats me, for her, if her meds will help her, I have to do what ever it takes to get them for her.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Well I am officially done shearing for the year! Now to sort the fleeces and sell them. This is the saddest time of year, chooseing which has to go. The Coated fleecs are stunning but I can only use so many. 

I only have a short time before killing frost here and still have a cotton plant producing. What can I do to help it. I've heard of cutting the whole plant and hanging it upside down to let it finish ripening. Will that work?


----------



## Miz Mary

LAC, where will you be selling them !?!?! I may be interested ! 

YAAAAYYY Taylor !! Im so happy to hear yoga benefitting somebody !!

Dont forget to do wrist roll if you can .... my wrists are weak , can be painful sometimes ...they sometimes help ! 

WP, SO happy they caught the infection , wont be long before your home again !!!! 

WELCOME susang !! Im up here in Rainier, OR ! I'm a quilter and knitter as well !! Currently getting sucked in the weaving rabbit hole , hee hee !!! 

OK, Debi and Marchwind .... a bigger , and embarrassing photo !! AKKK !! NEVER had short hair in my life !!! BUt now if I grow it out I wont have the blond with dark roots look


----------



## hotzcatz

Is it October already? How'd that happen? Who's in charge of these sorts of things and why are they rushing around so much?

Too bad on your long post going *poof*, Marchie. I think computers wait until the worst possible moment, pounce and then laugh hysterically where we can't hear them. That's my theory, anyway.

What kind of rabbits are you getting, Dixie Bee?

Zombie Coffee, Debi? That almost sounds like a great name for a coffee shop. What with the weekend you have planned, maybe double shots would be best!

Wow, great pictures, WIHH! For some reason, I really like the picture of the Naniboujou dining hall. I've been thinking of what color to paint the kitchen..... Did you find another Canadian wheel while you were up there?

Pretty needles, Lexie! Nice pointy tips! What brand are they?

Sounds like a full house, Kris! It will probably be awhile before everyone gets settled in.

Auwe, WP! I hope you have some fibery things with you while you're stuck there. Hope the infection stays gone.

Aloha, Susang! Raised beds are the best way to garden, IMHO. Much easier to pick vegetables when they aren't all the way down on the ground. What kind of spinning wheels do you have? If your knee is still ouchie, they do have electric spinning wheels, too!

What are you going to knit in the next couple weeks while you're relaxing, MullersLane? 

PINK!! PINK!! PINK ALERT!!! That's an amazing color, LaceyJ! So bubblegum! It just looks stretchy and likely to stick to the bottom of your feet! You got that pink from poke berries? What are poke berries and do folks sell seeds?

That's gotta be a big canner if you got seven quarts in it, Debi! Sounds tasty, though. Is it tomato sauce? Just plain or did you spice it? So, dinner at your house?

Stretchy yoga sounds really good, Taylor. We go to a weekly qi gong class and it's not quite as stretchy as yoga, but somewhat similar. It does make a difference and we notice if we miss a class because we aren't able to move as well.

Hay, hay, hay, Gretchen! Is that a tractor pull or are you making hay? What are you going to feed it to?

Hope you find an alternative, Dixie Bee! Medicine sure has gotten crazy expensive lately.

What kind of sheepies did you shear, Lambs-are-cute? No need to be sad about selling the fleeces, the sheepies are out making more. Can't help you on the cotton, we don't ever freeze ours and just let it make fluff. What kind of cotton is it?

Movie Star, Miz Mary! Haven't seen cat eye glasses like that in decades! Woot! You look like you'd be a good pixie like Christmat Elf, somehow, don't you think? Weren't haircuts like that called "pixies", come to think of it?

Well, things have been shear chaos around here lately but most of the bunnies have had their harecuts. We've also been working on sheer chaos doing paperwork to buy a house. But, escrow is now fully funded! Woot! We got it done way before the due date and the purchase contract is signed so now there's no backing out on either side. We may even close early on the deal. Yay! We have a prospective renter coming tomorrow to see if they want to live here so we may be shifting to the "new" house much sooner than later.










That's not brick, it's three tab asphalt roof shingles on the side of the house. Needs a little work and somehow I'm not a fan of picking the drain pipes out in a contrasting color. It will probably keep the main color scheme and end up green & brown with white trim. Probably leave the shingles there, too, since they do protect the sides of the house real well. They are on the weather side of the house. 

It's gonna need a lot of work, but it will be fun to get it back to a living house again. It's been neglected for two and a half decades. Gonna have to start a new garden and build more bunny spaces, but they will probably like it over there once it's done.











This is what it looks like when you turn around from the picture above.

So, soon as escrow closes, sheer and utter chaos will reign for a month or more around here, no doubt. 

The lot is 15,000 square feet which is 5,000 square feet larger than the one here. DH is hoping for a workshop up back. It's kinda on a slope so there should be a really great view from the workshop. Maybe if we make it two story, I can have a spinning room above his work shop?


----------



## Kasota

GM, all! Just doing a bit of catching up before I head off to work...

Debi, you are going to be busy as a bee shifting sheep around! Wooot! 

WIHH, what a wonderful time you had. The pictures are delightful. I always love your photos. Bummer about the little fiber festival. The North Shore really is one of those "heaven on earth" places. Gotta love Betty's Pies.  

Lexie, nice needles! Love the pointy tips. As I learn more and more about knitting I find I really like pointy tips. 

Kris - wow! You sure have had some changes! Sorry about all the chickens. UGH. I'm sure things will settle out and get better once he finds new homes for the dogs, especially. 

((((WP)))) I am so praying you can get outta the hospital soon! 

Susang, welcome aboard!! This is a terrific group and we sure do like to have new people join in! I garden with raised beds, too. Only way to go for me. I'm live in town but thankfully have a double lot. 

Cyndi, I'm glad you have some fibery time coming up. You sure have been busy!!

Laceyj, I LOVE that pink!! Very nicely done! The coat of many colors sure is cheery! 

Taylor, I'm going to give yoga a try, too. If nothing else it will remind me to breathe. I find myself holding my breath all the time. Too much stress, I think. 

Gretchen, farms sure do have their own way of telling us what time of year it is. 

DBA - I am so, so sorry to hear about your daughter. And the price of those meds. UGH. Ditto what Debi said about checking with the manufacturer on their programs. Your pharmacy may have information on those programs, too. 

LAC - selling fleece? Do tell...I may be interested! 

Miz Mary, I think you look awesome in your hair cut. It's fun to shake things up a bit from time to time and try something new! Love the glasses, too! You look great!

Hotzcatz, you are going to have your hands full. Looking forward to the pictures you will post as you do the makeovers. You'll have it whipped into shape in no time. Well, probably that isn't true. Fixing old houses can take time but you'll have fun making it your own...and what a view!!

Work is crazy. I'm tuckered. Mom continues to improve. I'm looking forward to the weekend! 

Prayers for all in need. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to The Fold Susang! So glad you joined us. we would love to see pictures of some of your work 

Everyone is crazy busy it sounds like, me too. It has to feel good when you can stop and move on to something else even if it is resting.

WP yay that you get to go home soon. Keeping positive thoughts for a good culture.

Today is my Friday and I get to take my nap :sing: I think the puppies go home this weekend, I hope, I hope. Tomorrow is Art Hope, they have this once a month, the first Friday evening in Kalamazoo. Various venues around town are open to the public with extended hours. Local artists display their work, wine and nibbles are offered. I'll be at a knitting studio spinning with a few of my fellow guild members/friends. I'm looking forward to it. I think I'll be heading to Ann Arbor on Saturday to see my mom and my sister is home from her 2 year stint with the PeaceCorp in Africa.


----------



## hercsmama

Good Morning!

Had a crazy wicked storm blow through late last night. We got just over 2 inches of rain in 30 minutes, it was bananas.

This morning the temps are much cooler, and should be heading down for the rest of the week. Come on FALL!:sing:

I need to run into Kearney today to pick up our Business cards I ordered Monday, then home for another round of soap making. I'm trying to get enough made to do the Felted soaps for the Farmers Market next Summer..

I SHOULD be hearing from the Cemetery up in Crystal today some time. With a firm date, I hope....
They are arguing about Moms Vet status, as all her records were lost in a fire in St. Louis sometime, I think in the 60's or 70's....regardless, she was still a Vet, and served 10 years in the AF.:hammer:
Off to tackle the coffee pot.....


----------



## amberley

WP here's hoping you are home very soon.

Miz Mary, your haircut looks great, I am so tempted to do something similar, I am sure it would be cooler and much easier to care for.

LAC if you have bols that are not yet ripe you can try cutting them and putting in a warm place indoors and hoping they pop (similar to tomatoes). If you cut the plant down and cover it to protect from frost it might, just might, come again next year.

Sheep, I can hear lambs bleating all around here, lots of babies, but not a bit of wool amongst them!

I planted my cotton in the seed bed yesterday, all I need now is some sunshine, about 5 months of it to get lots and lots of fluff for spinning, knitting and crochet!

Hercsmama, I am from England and the most difficult thing to get used to was the almost constant 12 hour days and 12 hour nights. I do not miss the short, dark winter days, but I do miss those long summer evenings when it stays light til about 10.00p.m.


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, start with a short lesson when you get going. I found that it's so relaxing that I don't necessarily notice the muscles it's giving a good work out until they hurt the next day.


----------



## MDKatie

HAPPY OCTOBER!!!! :banana: I LOVE October!! 

Last weekend I had my big craft show in D.C. It went well. It was so hot in the morning I thought I'd keel over from heat stroke! This weekend I have my local 2-day show, so I'm looking forward to that. It's supposed to be much cooler.  

I love these cooler temps, and I was frustrated this morning because it's still a bit warmer than I'd like it to be....but hey, mid 70's is very nice weather. I'd just rather it be around 60! :thumb:

There's so much to do around here...putting the garden to rest, cleaning out animal pens, etc. I'm going to be busy after this weekend, trying to get caught up on everything.


I LOVE the pink dyed wool from the poke berries!! I need to try that! I've got tons of poke weed around here! I have some natural colored wool that's not dark brown, more of a very light brown color. I wonder how it would look if I dyed it?


----------



## weever

LOL. Must be the day for losing posts. I typed one and uploaded a picture and (poof), it's gone.

Maybe later...


----------



## susang

Miz Mary, I know Rainier well, our kids live in Longview/Kelso. I love it up there. I currently have two big fat quarter pack from 'Momma Made It' waiting for inspiration.


----------



## Woodpecker

I didn't get the results from the culture yet but it seems likely I will be able to go home tomorrow. :banana: I am getting home health care as I will still need IV antibiotics.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

***Just a heads up for those of you losing posts.***

If the whole thing disappears,  :sob: try right clicking in the message box and choose the first option in the drop down list - 

Choose "*undo*"- SOMETIMES your text will magically reappear!!! :shocked: :clap: :clap: :clap: It works, I promise, it has happened to me! 

With over 17,000 posts, I know what I am talking about!

Oh, and we have snow in our forecast for tomorrow!


----------



## Kasota

WP, yay for being able to go home!!!! :kiss: You will be able to see your new needles and yarn!  Bummer about the need for IV antibiotics but so, so glad you can get the care you need and can get some home health care. (((hugs)))

WIHH...stop with the S word already!!! Make it go away! We are (so far) predicted to have rain as the temp will be 33. So far, skating above freezing. I am simply not ready for Winter. Great tip about the "undo" option. 

Susang, what is it about fat quarters that just say, "Take me home. A project will come to mind later..." lol! I am almost as bad with hoarding quilting supplies as I am yarn. 

MDKatie, so glad your craft sale went well. Wooot! 

Taylor, that is a good tip to go slow. I find it easy to overdo things. 

Amberley, isn't it fun to plant seeds? They always amaze me. Such small things and yet they have all the information they need to become trees or flowers or cotton plants. 

Debi, I know someone who had a similar problem with records being destroyed. Thankfully there were people from their unit who were still around and could vouch for them. The family was able to get them properly to rest with a notarized letter from that person. 

Marchwind...sounds like you have some fun days planned! Yay! Hope the puppies get to go home soon!

I had quite a scare today. I always call mom from work to check on her. Called a little earlier than normal because I had almost back to back meetings that I was conducting all day. No answer. Called after the first meeting. No answer. A little concerned, but not scared because mom could have been in the bathroom. Called after the third meeting. No answer. Okay. Now I'm worried. I call my sister. No answer. Then I got a text message on my phone. I didn't recognize the number but it said, "How IS she?? Is there any hope?" Called home again. No answer. Called my manager and told her and she said to just go that she would do my last meeting of the day. I get home...no one is there. My sister's nook is sitting on the side table. She never leaves her nook here. I call my sister's cell as I have been doing...no answer. I had left a couple message at her house asking her to go check on mom. No answer there, either. So I am thinking something happened to mom and they took her to the hospital. After all, she hasn't even been out of the hospital for a week after having a GI bleed. A few minutes later my mom and sister get home. They went grocery shopping. UGH. Usually mom tells me if she and my sister are going out. Turns out the phone was dead from not being charged up properly so even though mom was home when I had called earlier she never knew because it wasn't ringing. 

Mom is now under strict orders to call my work phone and leave a message if she is going someplace. My sister had her cell but had turned it off. She is under strict orders to turn it on if she is out somewhere with mom. I thought I would have a heart attack. 

Oy vey.


----------



## laceyj

Praying for good news Woodpecker!


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH it only seems to happen when I'm on my iPad and there I don't have the option of right clicking, i will keep that in mind though.

All of you Outlander fans (those of you who have been able to watch ) apparently the knitting and the woolen things are to die for. I've only seen still photos of some of the things. I guess in one episode they had many of the women Waulking the wool (fulling) and there is a video on YouTube of it. They also have songs for waulking 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oIKIQyCcqls[/ame]

"[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.7019607843137254)][ame="http://vimeo.com/20467842"]Waulking songs[/ame] are much like folk songs. Different lyrics are set to the same tunes and there is a call and response or a leader sings a verse while everyone else joins in for the chorus. The waulking songs are set to a beat suitable for pounding on the wool. I love old drinking songs and this feels like an especially female version since women were generally the waulkers."


----------



## Lythrum

My dad went on a trip and they stopped by lots of antique stores and his wife found some fleece that she got for me. When I got it, it turns out that instead of fleece it is three balls of lace weight mohair yarn that is so fuzzy it looks like fleece. I took it out long enough to check it out and then put it back in the plastic bag that it was in. What is the preferable way to sterilize something like that to make sure it didn't have anything come along with it?


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I was thinking of putting it up here. I have Romney both natural colored and white, romney cross colored, and east Fresian. I am going out today to write why I have down and think about what fleeces I want while camping. My goal is to have them posted by Tuesday. There it's posted and I have to do it and not procrastinate. 

I think that I will wait a week and then cut my cotton. It is what ever they grow commercially,one of the local guild members was visiting family in the Midwest and they let him pick as much cotton as he wanted where the harvester couldn't get. He brought it home and when he was processing it he let me have seeds. We weren't sure if they would sprout since they monkey with the seeds of so many plants but they did, we were just late in getting them out and our geese ate all the leaves once which set them back so it hasn't produced anything yet. I want the seeds from it so I can plant more next year. I know I won't get a lot of cotton this year.


----------



## Marchwind

Lythrum you could put it in the deep freezer for a few days, remove it for a few day and put it back in the freezer, maybe repeat that cycle a couple of times. that should kill any nasties in there. Then put some essential oil of lavander, cedar, pennyroyal, or patchouli or a combination of those in the bag and leave it until you are ready to use it. you can also wind it into skeins and wash it (after the freezer treatment) then do the cotton ball thing for storage.


----------



## hercsmama

Marche, that was a great episode!
It was hysterical when Claire figured out what was in the bucket, she was all " Oh, that smells pungent, is it.."
And the head woman says, "Warm piss? Yes, it helps to set the color"
I laughed so hard!!!


----------



## Lythrum

Marchwind said:


> Lythrum you could put it in the deep freezer for a few days, remove it for a few day and put it back in the freezer, maybe repeat that cycle a couple of times. that should kill any nasties in there. Then put some essential oil of lavander, cedar, pennyroyal, or patchouli or a combination of those in the bag and leave it until you are ready to use it. you can also wind it into skeins and wash it (after the freezer treatment) then do the cotton ball thing for storage.


Thanks! I have it in the freezer now. I wasn't sure if you should wash mohair before you knit something with it or not.


----------



## betty modin

It is fall, finally, I think. The weather here has been exceptionally warm and dry all summer. Usually there has been frost by now, and often the first snow as well. This year-it's still in the mid 70s, and I've needed the woodstove only for moral support on a couple of drizzly days. We did have a good rain at the end of September, which finally put out a 6000 acre fire just a few miles away. The air had been smokey for over a month from it, and I had burnt fir needles and leaves on my deck....the smoke settled in like fog for days.

I'm hoping to finish a baby blanket for my newest grandchild, who is due in late December. I need to spin up a couple more skeins to finish the border...so I ordered a sheepskin for the shower and I'll finish the blanket for the 'birth' day instead. Once school starts and fall comes I'm swamped until after the holiday season. My spinning and knitting time was limited this year by new endeavors-and by lots of company all summer.

The garden will go to bed this weekend. The sunflower heads have fully ripened, the beans are picked, the squash is done (or rather, I'm done with squash) and all that's left is broccoli and chard. The deer got most of the grapes this year-at least the ones the neighbor children didn't pick "to check if they're ripe yet". (It's just a good thing I like those guys). I've got one more apple tree to pick, but it's a young tree and there's probably only a half box on the tree. I'll get apples for pie filling next week at a local orchard-and maybe more pears. (I canned pears for the baby and pear butter all last weekend...so, maybe not more pears...)

The wild turkeys were prolific this year-I've had to stop for them to cross the road several times on my way to work this fall. They always seem to change their mind about which side they want to be on when they see a car coming. This particular group is pretty big-three hens and a tom with about ninteen half-grown poults. The poults are so silly. They start peeping and dashing around...I've had to wait while they cross back over and then realize what they've done. They get hysterical when they see the adults on the other side of the road. It's even funnier when they end up inside the pasture fences and can't remember how they got in...I don't know whether to worry about how many will end up as calories for the coyotes, bobcats, foxes and cougar this winter, or how many make it to breed in the spring!

I'm ready for woodstoves, early evenings, warm knitting....with soup simmering on the stove and bread in the oven.

May the Harvest season bring an abundance of all that fills your life, your heart and your soul with pleasure and plenty...

betty


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Debi, the storms you just had are in my area now, along with cool air.
Wow, 81* yesterday, right now it is 66*, but that is also the high for today. Tomorrow, 52* for the high.

Yup, fall is in the air, I still have a couple dozen pepper plants in that are still producing, but im betting they will be done within a week.

Looks like I will need to start moving a few wood stacks onto the front porch soon. I really like fall, but I don't like winter. I love heating with wood, but hate having to heat the house.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

42ÂºF expected high for today falling to 31ÂºF, gusty with a chance of flurries. yep, there it is.

We will be out along the road taking down trees for a road widening project that scrapes us along our western border. 

Hate to lose the trees, hate the road improvement, :viking: but it is gonna happen so why not make the best of it? :shrug: 

We'll be cutting lots of birch and oaks- so we won't be lacking for firewood in the coming seasons, thats for sure- we stay about 3-5 years head with it.












Come late May, we will be planting 400 spruce trees  to re-insulate the propery line from road noise and for additional privacy. We've been talking about it for years- but now push has come to shove. The trees are ordered, paid or, and will ship when the ground thaws. 

Anybody wanna come to a tree planting party/campout weekend???  :buds:Bring a shovel!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning1
WIHH, I feel your pain. The state is working it's way down the highway here taking all the trees out that are in the easements.
We are losing 7 that provide shade for our north pasture, so we also ordered Blue Spruce trees to go in next Spring, not 400 of them though! Holy Moly!

Dixie, we heat exclusively with wood as well, dh and I have been making it a point to carry up an armload tot he porch, every time we pass the woodshed on the way to the house. Seems like less work somehow.....

Well, Jack Frost is visiting us this morning. It's about 38 right now, which isn't so bad, but the wind is howling at about 30mph. It's a chilly one!
I have cats all over me right now, apparently they want me to light the wood stove, spoiled things.Our high is not as low as WIHH's, only going to be around 50*, we are supposed to freeze tonight though. So I suppose the stove may get lit a bit later. For now, we have this house so crazy insulated, it is holding at 70* inside.
Today is a banking run, and I may pick up a few little things at the grocery store. 
Son #2 mentioned he was going to the Farmers Market tomorrow, so I slipped him the money to pick up my Beeswax for me, so that issue is solved.:thumb:
Off to bundle up for feeding time at the zoo.......


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

This just in....

we're under the "r" in "Around" and above the word "Brainerd" to the left of the screen


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

WIHH, I like the idea of the tree line, would love to do one here as the back of my property butts up against an interstate highway. But pines and spruces are expensive and take too long to grow.

Red cedar grows wild around here, its not uncommon to see several pop up in roadside ditches all over around here, until they get mowed over. I think come spring im going to start keepung a shovel in my truck, if I see a small one growing along a road, I will dig it up and transplant it along my fence line.
They take about 15 years to reach 12-15 feet tall.


----------



## MDKatie

BRRRRRRR you guys! Holy cow, flurries already, WIHH?! A tree planting party sounds like so much fun! I wish I wasn't so far away!

Kas, I am so glad your mom was ok! How worried you must have been!! Yes, I think the "call before you leave" rule is definitely a good one!!! Whew. 

It's going to be in the low to mid 70's today, but then it's going to drop down to the low sixties for Sunday's high. I'm so excited! 

Betty, your turkey description is hilarious! They are such silly birds!


----------



## hercsmama

BRrrr.. It's a might bit nippy out there!

Gave everybody extra grass and alfalfa this morning. I even went ahead and grained the girls, don't normally give them any until supper time. 
They seemed to appreciate the goodies.
Had the coolest thing happen while I was out there. A massive flock of Starlings, flew over head. Must have been hundreds of them, all swooping and turning this way and that. Wish I had had a camera or something to take a video. They kept circling the pasture and the house, landed in our trees for a bit, and then took off again.
They were so thick it was like a black ribbon snaking across the sky, very cool.


----------



## Kris in MI

WIHH, that is _a lot_ of trees! For several years we used to order 100 seedlings through the local garden club (for Earth Day they offered seedlings at 25 cents each, and the variety changed each year; red pine, douglas fir, blue spruce, white pine, fraser fir, etc) but they were tiny--like less than 12" tall usually and the survival rate between deer and winter was usually only about 30%. Then my kids got bigger and out of elementary school and we didn't get the annual order form anymore. Planting 100 trees was a task; I can't imagine trying to get 400 in the ground in a timely manner.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got the portable space heater on my lap this morning (AKA Harold the hound dog). Our high for the day is in the low 50s, and it's supposed to be in the low 40s by sundown. Our house is NOT well insulated, so it cools down in here quick. I do not envy you with wintery temps already!!!

I've got to go to the co-op later on to get a few things we've been needing. I don't like driving the half hour either way often unless I need to do other stuff over there, so I've been accumulating errands for a month to make the trip worth it. I've got to go by a department store to exchange a shirt, go to the co-op for some various assorted food and health products, stop by to pick up a yoga mat (because seriously, the bruises on my tail bone are letting me know that a good mat _is_ important), go by the pet store for doggie treats, and maybe stop by the Yarn Barn just for funzies. I'm working overnights again all weekend so I've got to get my junk out of the way. I get zero done when I get home from work at the time I normally wake up.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Marchwind

Betty thank you for the pictures in my mind, I'll be thinking of all those peaceful things today.

WIHH I'm sort of jealous :ashamed:

Our temp this morning is feels really warm, yesterday too. Temps will drop through the day. It's raining buckets has been all night, we needed it though, and it will continue most of the weekend. Our high tomorrow will only be about 41*

I spent my evening watching season 3 of Once Upon A Time and spinning into the wee hours. All the critters were happily asleep all snuggled together in little clumps around me. 

The puppies will not go home until Sunday afternoon. Today they have been relegated to the basement. With all the rain they aren't wanting to go outside to do their business and I'm not going to deal with puppy poop and pee along with muddy paws :yuck: I feel guilty but at least they have a lot of room to play down there and concrete is much easier to clean up. I think the day will be spent much as my evening was. I have the usual daily stuff that needs doing along with laundry. I think I'll make a pot of soup, maybe some bread too between bouts of spinning . Yeah, I like the sound of that.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, when my mom was failing, all four sisters worked together and came up with a phone schedule to call and check on her throughout the day while we worked. I would think with that with cell phones and texting nowdays, maybe you and your sis could work out a call schedule and a reporting schedule to one another to make sure everyone knows she is fine. Even a short "11:00am- all is well!" :grin:

After my mother started falling, we got her a "Life Alert" medalion/necklace thingee and that gave us all a sense of security. 

The first fire of the season is crackling in the fireplace and I have newly-finished grandson mittens drying/blocking there, I have on my wool socks, a flannel shirt, chili and cornbread about to get underway, and am watching the trees sway to and fro in the wind in the rain. 

The radar says its snowing in Berrrrrrrmmmmmiiidji, Marchwind and its headed this way. 

Since we won't be cutting trees now until tomorrow when the rain/snow is due to stop, I will get my last pair of grandson mittens all knitted up and get started on another project! Between sisters and grandchildren, I am already behind behind behind!

And even though I have 5 wheels, I have sooooo many bobbins, all filled up- I may have to ply something -soon. 

Have a blessed Friday, everyone!


Betty, I always enjoy your writing and perspective.


----------



## Taylor R.

Venting here for a sec! I just received a letter from a collection agency for my husband's ER visit over the summer. The problem? We never received a bill!!!! It's not even that much, though the credit reporting agencies don't give a hoot if it's $10 or $10,000. Shortly after I got the letter this morning, I got a call from our mortgage agent asking what the heck was going on with our credit report, because our application got flagged for a new collection item. :hammer: I'm trying desperately to sort this out quickly this morning and get it OFF our credit report, and get proper documentation for the mortgage dudes so they know it was a mistake and that they sent the initial bill to the wrong address. We are NEVER going back to that hospital after having to file a report with the medical review board for the shoddy treatment and now this. We'll drive the extra 20 minutes next time.

Deep breaths...deep breaths.

ETA: After being on the phone all dang day with the hospital and the collection agency and hearing there is nothing they can do, I finally got high enough up the hospital food chain that someone could fix this. The hospital is taking the debt back and the collections agency will ensure that it never touches our credit report. I have talked to some fairly horrible people today in my quest, but it all worked out in the end. Perseverance and not taking no for an answer for the win!!


----------



## crobin

Hi, everyone. I have been lurking for a while and thought I would pop in. Wow, can't believe it is that cold. I am in south central texas, no putting the garden to bed for me, sigh, replanting next week, our garden is only about an acre and a half. I love to garden, sew, quilt, crochet, learning to knit and weave. Just got my loom put up. I have been gifted four alpacas and really want to get angora bunnies and angora goats. Our real job is raiseing registered Texas longhorns and brown swiss dairy cows. Glad to meet everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

welcome, Crobin- I lived in Comfort north of San Antonio and my DIL is from Corpus!

I also used to raise Brown Swiss cows and bred them to Herefords and Gray Brahmas.

I do love me a sweet brown-eyed Brown Swiss mama cow. 
:kiss:

I laugh when people ask me what I miss about Texas, I always say:

Gulf shrimp, good Mexican food, Texas sunsets and the sound of Longhorn cattle clacking their horns together when they pushed and shoved to get up to the fence to get scratched. (sigh) 

*bienvenido!*


----------



## Miz Mary

WELCOME crobin ! What loom do you have ? Im new in the weaving world, have a table 4-shaft / and a rigid heddle ! 

It going to be in the 70's all week here, and SUNSHINE !!! Very NOT PNW weather ! It is great for getting the last of the outdoor things done for winter ! 

DH has been looking into getting some logging done on our place , the we can replant too ! I guess you can get a guy to come in, see which trees would be best , how they can get the machinery in to do it , how many trees will be needed to replant ...etc etc ..... 

I have been spinning away on a turkish spindle , what fun that is ! 

New instrument I am learning --- a cajon !

Pulled my back/shoulder out ... hope it heals up quickly , Im too busy ! 

Have a great day everybody !


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to The Fold Corbin! It sound like you will fit right in. Pull up a chair and make yourself at home.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, everyone is so busy! It is hard to keep up!

Welcome, indeed, Corbin!  Your place sounds delightful. We like pictures.  

WIHH, we *might* escape the snow. I dragged my potted herbs in the house and picked all the raspberries that are ripe. I have ooooodles of enormous raspberries out there so I am hoping we escape the snow. Not holding my breath, though! 

Tonight I am sure missing having a woodstove. There is something just so, so perfect about heating with wood. Messy maybe, but oh I do miss it. 

Good idea to have a schedule to call mom. Actually my sister does call her regularly during the day and spends a chunk of the day usually over here. It was not being able to reach anyone that scared the dewdrops out of me. Thankfully she is still pretty steady on her feet. I actually did talk with her about Life Alert last night and she is dead set against it. We will re-visit that topic, but I have planted the seed. Eventually I will get my way - it will just take a bit. No one knows how to guilt trip a mother quite as well as I do. If I have to resort to that I will, but I hope to simply get her used to the idea and have her agree without guilt-coercion. LOL! 

I just can't believe how cold it is outside. It really feels COLD! The sky is dark and the winds are blowing... 

Hopefully this weekend will be one without any more drama. First it was mom's stuff. Then my brother's daughter (who lives at home and got pregnant) asked to be able to have her boyfriend come for overnights. Brother said no way - you have a little sister here that does not need that for an example. So she packed her bags and left and moved in with her boyfriend's mom. Then my sister got pulled over by the police for having expired tabs...expired last February. Really? Who does that. To top it off she didn't have her license or proof of insurance with her. Honestly? Drama Drama. 

I just want to knit.


----------



## mamajohnson

Welcome to all the new folks! October seems to be off in a flash...I can barely keep up with. ya'll!
Glad that your mom is ok Kas. That made me nervous reading it!
WP - looking for more good reports!
Marchie, I liked that video! Now I have to go find that show. Not having regular TV sometimes we don't know what to watch! lol

I know I didn't hit on everyone, but I sure do enjoy reading and catching up.
We had a whopper of a storm last night. I should have figured it was coming, woke up with a limp yesterday, lots of joint pain. :yuck:
Storm hit about 6pm here, lots and lots of high wind and rain. The temp has dropped like a rock. was 58 degrees this morning (92 last night!) We missed the hail. That was good. Still have pepper plants and tomatoes going in the garden. All the cukes and squash have give out. My basil is ready to be pesto, and I am thinking I should cut back the mint soon. I keep thinking I want to put the mint in some vodka or something and make extract. Does that sound like a good idea???

I got some yarn in the mail today! yeeehaw! I have lots of knitting to do. Also, the local feed store has some chicks. (odd time of year, but hey it works) They are all straight run, but they have araucana and barred rock. I think I will pop in and try my hand at sexing.((all tips appreciated!!))
I need about half a dozen hens. Ya'll cross your fingers and hope I get pullets! 

Also got some soap from Cyndi today...yum. :thumb:

Well, off to get DD from work, and start knitting.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Morning all! Been awake for a few hours doing book work, yuck!:yuck: Almost done with my nephews fish hat. Will take pictures when it gets light. I ordered combs and a hackle. Lets see if i can use them without impaling myself. I need to make a fun to the store today, then picking some apples to start on apple sauce. May get time to get some Autumn berries as well. Tried them last year, but never picked any to do anything will. Will make time this year. I have read they make great jam as well as fruit leathers. Think my littles will really like that. I need to do some furniture moving in the den to figure where the tree will go this year at Christmas time. Not going to work in the same place. Also need to go through toys and pack away some of the younger ones until Mary is old enough for them. That should free up some room as well.
Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!!


----------



## Kasota

KandM - congratulations on the combs and hackle! Woot! What kind did you get? I can't believe we're starting to think about Christmas already... Where did the year go? 

MamaJ - isn't it fun to get yarn in the mail? Hope you get the chickens you want! 

I am wondering how WP is doing. Are you home yet? I am hoping and praying you are feeling a little better and that the infection is gone. 

Today is cold and blustery with gray skies. News is full of the snow that fell in MN but it missed me here by just a smidgeon. It sure did get cold, though! I'm glad I dragged my potted herbs inside. WIHH - did you get snow? 

DBA - how is your back doing? Is the gardening done for the year now? 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, I used to install LifeLine systems and they are really a wonderful thing for the users family even more so than most of the people who use them. Almost no one has a LifeLine system installed because they felt like they needed one. Granny Annie might not feel like she needs it, but maybe if you explain to her how much better it will make _you_ feel to know that she has help available any time she needs it, it may help sway her. You cannot imagine the number of old men who would sit there telling me they didn't need that dang thing but they would get it anyways because their daughter said it would make them feel more secure.


----------



## kandmcockrell

i got this hackle https://www.etsy.com/transaction/231738820 and these combs http://www.spunkyeclectic.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SPFI-VA-VK. I also got the pad for the combs. Thanks for asking!!

I hope woodpecker is doing better.


----------



## Woodpecker

Than you all. One of the cultures did come back positive. That being said I am home and receiving home health care until next Sunday. It feels so good to be home. Thank you all for your continued prayers and support. God bless.


----------



## susang

Cold nights and warm days don't make for happy joints, along with a new medication. Oh! well onward the garden is pretty much in bed but we are redoing a couple beds and take out a couple. We had a small premade pond and added another last weekend. I love this small area of the garden it is so relaxing and feeding the fish is fun. My hope is to complete this area and have a small space to sit quietly it will have enough room to spin and a comfy chair to knit. 
To all those needing healing thoughts and to others joyous days ahead sent your way.


----------



## hercsmama

Morning!
Wp, as always you are in my thoughts.
Kas, I had a Life Alert system installed for Mom and Daddy, before Mom got so sick. It was great, look into one.
Kandmockrell, Nice combs and hackle!
Dixie, how is your back? Not doing to much are you?
Taylor, vent away! It's why we are here.
Susang, I hear you on the joints, it's why I love my hottub so much, lol.

I know I missed some of you, but know that I think about everyone!

Well, we had our own version of "mutton bustin'" here yesterday.
Good grief!
I actually pulled a hamstring, not badly, taking a flying leap onto the back of one ewe.
We had 2 buyers come out to pick up their girls, and one of them was also delivering a Ram to the other.
First dh helped me get everyone into the catch pen, that was the easy part.Then he and I separated out all the ones the were staying, so 10 wethers and 4 ewe's had to be caught and dragged out.
Round 1 went to us.
About an hour later, the buyers all showed up, and round 2 began.:facepalm:
Needless to say, with 14 out of the pen, there was a lot more room to run around, and they did....
We managed to get the 4 for the first buyer into her trailer, and then the ram transfer. Yea, that was fun.
Barbado rams are, well, difficult. PITA is more like it. Just plain mean, nasty things.
Needless to say, she and I stood back and let the guys handle him. He tossed dh and the man who brought him, but they finally hog tied him and carried him over. Thank goodness PETA was nowhere to be found!
He did settle in as soon as he realized there was a harem on the other side of the separator. :thumb: The girls all seemed very impressed with his antics as well, and all noses where pointing up and in his direction. Stupid women, always falling for the bad boy. 
Then we had the others to get into trailer number 2, and now had even more room in the pen.
One ewe just would not be caught, that's when I just jumped on her,, managed to grab a leg, and dh got her by the tail. When we went to pick her up, she kicked out and about got dh in the head, I'm so glad she's out of here. She's been a pain from the beginning.:thumb:
So now we are down from 41 to 12, and are ready to make the big switch next weekend. I just need to firm it up with the seller, and all should be well.
I'm so looking forward to having sheep I can handle easier. Barbados are great, they really are, but they are really difficult to deal with when you need to work with them.
Can't wait to get to know my Columbias...:banana:
Today will be a matter of getting the new sheds bedded, and everything ready for them.
Then some fiber time...


----------



## kandmcockrell

Morning everyone! Well i got to the store and that was about it for my list yesterday. Got home and was fixing lunch when DH and FIL got here and were talking about how they were going to run a new water and electric line. Then we realized the pump sure was running a lot.... well, as you can guess, we had a leak. Under the house. Which is better then in the ground i guess, but this house is old. Most pipe is copper, and the some of the drains are cast iron! Well, apparently our water is extremely corrosive. Green yuck everywhere! Well, DH fixed the leak without to much problem. Said he will worry about the rest latter. An artisan well in on our list and may be moving a lot closer to the front of the line.
This morning is nippy!!! Maybe i can get to those apples today.
Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama said:


> Stupid women, always falling for the bad boy


:hysterical::hysterical: :hysterical:

thanks for the morning laugh!

So glad it all went well and that the rodeo ended up in your favor. 

My only experience with Barbados was waaaaayyyyyy back a lifetime ago when I was showing my Old English Sheepdogs. I wanted to try my hand at herding and we were in Chicago (of all places ) showing in conformation, and the Old English Sheepdog Club of America hosted a "herding instinct trial"/ evaluation. 

Now this breed of sheepdogs is very gentle, doofesy, and docile and are NOT herders in the classic sense- they are "drovers"- and only push and gather but do not herd aggressively in the way Border Collies or Australian Shepherds do. 

The gal doing the testing brought BARBADOS sheep and they were so MEAN! 

My poor boy did his best and passed the evaluation with flying colors, but MERCY, those were mean sheep (and they didn't even LOOK like the white fluffy clouds of gentleness we were expecting!) 

- I am in the "star" dress and the bun. We came directly from the show ring to the paddock so thats why I look so ridiculously overdressed for shepherding. 

WP- glad you are home and I am praying for you to feel better soon. Did ya get those needles?!?!?!? I know that would cheer me up!

Yes, Kasota, we got flurries but Bermidji seems to have scored the most snow. The wind has been fierce and has prevented us from taking down some trees we need to gather in soon- maybe today we'll get lucky. Love your combs and hackle! FUN!!!! Can't wait for the chance to come and play with all your goodies with you!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

crobin, I dug out these pics with you in mind- me and two of our Brown Swiss bull calves I raised on the bottle.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all.
Busy day yesterday. First thing in the morning wife and I drove to lafayette to meet up with another HT member, we got a pair of rabbits from her. Very nice lady, very knowledgable about rabbits.
So now I have four does and one buck. My does are all Californias, my buck was supposedly a NZ cross, but it took her one look at a pic of him to tell me he is mostly an english spot. Good pet rabbit, but not a good meat rabbit, so he will be finding a new home. 
Anyway, back home, got new girls settled in to their new homes, then off we went to my dads place. Mowed some there then we started a bon fire. Whole family was over for a fall weenie roast. Good weather for it, except for the wind. Nice and cool.
Had a great time, watched kids run and play, adults all sat around the fire talking until after dark.

We took a load of pumpkins over for all of the kids. Good times were had by all.

Now, good weather for a family gathering in the evening around a fire, is NOT good weather for me the next morning. My gosh is it chilly this morning.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, all! 


Taylor, that is just the tactic I am taking with mom. "It's for my peace of mind." We'll see. She's still pretty resistant. 

WP, how do you like your new needles? Are they what you hoped they would be? We need pictures of your new needles and the yarn if you are up to posting some.  Have you in prayers, Honey. 

Susang, I used to have fish ponds like that, too. One place I built upper and lower ones with a little waterfall between. Having a place like that to sit outside and spin would be heaven! 

Debi, I am glad you are in one piece after mutton-bustin. Egads. Sounds like a bit of a rodeo. Too funny about girls going for the bad boy. LOL!!! Hope the Columbias are easier to work with. When I got into sheep one of the reasons I chose Polypays is that they are so easy to handle. 

KandM, I'm so sorry to hear about the leak! Egads what a mess. My house has old plumbing, too, and some is cast iron. 

WIHH - glad you didn't get hammered by snow. Hope you can get to the trees. Come spring I'll come help you plant! You sure do look fancy out there with those sheep! Your dog looks like he was having fun. You look so happy with your Brown Swiss! I sure do love hearing your stories. 

DBA - sounds like you had a great time! It's hard to beat gatherings like that. Congrats on the bunnies! 

I am hoping for a peaceful day. I doubt I will get it. There are times I wish I had an old vintage Class C motor home so I could just pack up and go hide someplace for a few days. Not likely, but I can dream. I can always tell when I am stressed out because I start looking at used motor homes on Craig's List. LOL! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Marchwind

Hello all! I came home from work after about 2hrs. My stomach had such horrible cramps, nothing else just stomach cramps. I slept about 3 hrs and feel better but my stomach still feels funky. I haven't eaten yet today, no real appetite. I'm making a huge batch of chicken noodle soup so I hope that will do the trick.

It has been rainy and cold here the past few days. I like the cooler temps but the rain and wet I can do without, it just makes it feel that much colder. I being stubborn, I am refusing to turn on the heat and still have some of my windows open :hammer: It's 58* inside the house right now. I may have to close the windows and vacuum the heater vents, it's 51* outside.

Yesterday I went to Ann Arbor to see my Mom and my younger sister. She is the one who was doing a PeaceCorp stint in West Africa, of all places. Thankfully the country she was in has no Ebola cases. They thought they had 2 cases but they were a false alarm. She is finished with her time there but she sure had a great time.

The puppies are gone :bouncy::bouncy: my house is mine once again. Never again will I have more than one puppy at a time, wow!!!!!

I had a difficult time at the Art Hop spinning thing. The venue was very nice and we had lots of people come by and try out a chance at a wheel or spindle. Maybe some new guild members  We have this one member who is just so irritating. From the time she arrives to the time she leaves she talks nonstop. Seriously, this women doesn't even take time to breath just chatters nonstop about nothing rolling from one thing to the next. It is exhausting to be in the same area with her. On top of that she has a voice that just grates the nerves. I told my friend that if she goes to any more demos I don't think I will be able to do go. It just ruins it for me. You can't talk about anything, you can't just sit in silence, well you do because she talks the whole time, but it is just not peaceful at all. I hate that and I hate feeling this way. In the time we were there I finished a bobbin, plied two skeins, and started another bobbin. She talked so much that she never finshed plying the two half bobbins she brought. Okay I'll stop now. Thank you I had to get that out.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

exhausted and sore. 

In the last two days, we took down almost a dozen oak trees and a couple of big birches and cut them up for firewood for the 2017-2018 heating season. 

No holes in the roof, no crushed truck, no crushed wife or husband, we are still speaking to one another- we consider this a HUGE success.  :hysterical:

I ran the cant hook, the ropes, the pulley, the truck, and I moved the huge rounds - while Cabin Fever ran the chainsaw. 

These old joints and bones are reminding us that we may have pushed them past the point of reason. 

The good news is that the hard work is behind us and we have whole year to recover.


----------



## crobin

Hi, everyone. I have been trying to upload pictures of our happy little band of animals, but can't get them to upload. I will keep trying though. Picked up my alpacas today, happy dance. Two whites, a brown and white and a black bay. I am so excited!! Now just have to convince the family I need angora bunnies and angora goats. We are an extended family consisting of myself and hubby of 38 years, my mom, 88 and has alzheimers, my son, his wife and two teenage grands. We each have our nich, but have to decide together if we want something that will eat as opposed to be eaten. Works pretty well. Hope to work on my quilts this week and also start a new weaving project. Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Miz Mary

Crobin, do you use a website like Photobucket ?! You can upload the pics there, then transfer them here fairly easy .... 

Good to hear about your extended family ! I have lived with my dh's grandma, and his parents all here for over 15 years ! His dad is the last living , and he is on hospice ... 
Cant wait to meet your herd of animals when ya get the pics up !! I have an angora and a lionhead ... 
This weekend was a big Alpaca festival around these parts, but I was unable to go .. going to put it on my calendar for future years !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Phew! I'm finally home from Hostfest. I'll tell you all about it tomorrow. 
But I wanted to share one sweet little thing. I had a box of yarn waiting for me at home from Kraemer yarns. I opened it up and on top of all the yarn wad a little bag of chocolate nestled in orange roving! Best yarn company ever.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm

Hello All!
Trimmed the minis feet (well three of the four anyways) and got two of the three angora goats sheard this weekend. Other than that we have been crazy busy getting ready for our pumpkin day this Saturday -- we have friends and family over to pick out a pumpkin, sip coffee or hot chocolate and let the kids meet the critters. It's tons of fun, but oh so much work! I will post pictures of the day some time next week. Hercsmama, I'm currently on Stelara -- believe it or not, the price has gone up. The doc told me that without my insurance the med would be $22,500.00 annually -- that's $5625.00 per shot!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Dragonfly, how many pumpkins do you grow?
We only did the small plot this year, probably around 40-50 pumpkins plus about 300-350 jack be little pumpkins.
Next year we are most likely doing 3-5 acres. Lady down the road owns some land and is "considering" renting it to us. Not a Yes yet, but looking hopeful.

Hope all is well with everyone here.


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I sure hope you are feeling better! Yay for the puppies going home! What a bummer about the Art Hop. I have been in groups like that where one person just has to be the center of the conversation. My SIL is like that. Drives me nuts. I get mad and I had that feeling, too. UGH. 

WIHH - how are you holding up with all of that work? Egads! I'm glad neither of you got crushed. 

Crobin, sounds like you have a lot on your plate with such an extended family! I hope you are able to get some goats and bunnies! What kind of quilt are you making? I hope to find time to learn to weave this Winter. Boy oh boy there is a whole new language to learn! 

Miz Mary, sure have been thinking of you with your FIL. Such difficult days... (((hugs)))

Kelsey, now that is something I have never heard of...a bit of chocolate nestled in some roving. What an awesome touch! I need to order some sock yarn from you. Do you combine shipping? 

DFF, looking forward to your pictures! Sounds like a fun event! That is just crazy that a med should be that much. Sheeesh. I'm glad you have insurance!

DBA, when my BF was younger his uncle had a pumpkin "patch" - to the tune of oh heaven only knows how many acres. He remembers packing the pumpkins into these huge wood crates that had to be moved with machinery of some kind. I think they had pallet forks on the tractor loader bucket. How is your kid doing and how is your back holding up? 

Today was crazy at work and it's only going to get worse. We are hiring like crazy - so much so that the manager split up the various hiring classes. One of the sups went out on FMLA so that means I will have his hiring class and all of his direct reports until he gets back the end of November. His work and my work for two months. ACK! And I have annual reviews coming down the pike, too. Weeeee. 

So our own dear LAC sent a package in the mail to my mom. "To Granny Annie" It was a cheer box full of things to brighten her day. Mom was so excited - just like a kid. She was dancing in the kitchen with the silk flowers for her hair tucked behind one ear. What a blessing! Thank you so! 

I swear I am going to find some time to knit before I fall asleep tonight. 

Yesterday I tried to organize my stash of yarn. I have a lot more yarn than I thought I did. So many projects, so many types of yarn...and such a gap for projects I want to make. LOL! Then today I moved this little bookshelf that sits kitty corner and behind it...more yarn...two big bags of afghan yarn. 

My stash of wool is small but I have a bunch of fleeces...if only I could find time to turn them into yarn! Well, Winter is coming. There is hope!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota, 
Thanks for asking. My kids are well, and as of now, my back is good. 
I would love to hear more about their pumpkin operation.

I have spent countless hours the past few weeks looking up pumpkin patches on the web and you tube.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all ( all) ((all)) (((allll)))
The room is empty this morning, getting a bad echo.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Picked apple's yesterday, s nd now my ears hurt and my throat is burning. Think I will ask the Dr to take a quick look when I take little bit in for her 6 month check up.


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning sunshine's.
Typing with a cat laying on my arm, so wish me luck here.:happy2:

Kandmcockrell, I hope it's nothing serious.
DBA, yea on the back improvement!

I have an appt. at the USDA office this morning, Then need to run and do some banking, and to one of our plumbing supply houses to go pick up a traler load of stuff for the Assisted Care facility we are working on. I'll drop the trailer off at the job site, and then home to pile more old straw and waste hay on the garden plot.
So far all that I've piled is composting very nicely, should have a fantastic garden next year, fingers crossed.

Got a few hours of spinning in this morning. One bobbin full and a second started.
This cat is now trying to bite my hands, so I'm either going to have to go, or toss her off the desk.:hair


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Good morning, folks! Just popping in- and yes, we are moving a tad bit slow after this weekend's "weekend warrioring", Kasota. :hysterical: 

Hopefully we will be healing up enough to be ready for "lighter duty" work this weekend  - clearing the brushtops and sawing up and stacking the smaller stuff. 

The weather looks like it will cooperate and we have lots to do before that white stuff starts falling. This is our "Indian Summer" so time to get after it. 

Woman's work (no offense, DBA and Osiris and FR)- like knitting and spinning - will have to wait until the work is done and the weather changes and puts me inside. For now, I have to "man up" and be a lumberjack. 

Hercsmama, any news on a date to come see us?


----------



## hercsmama

I'm getting really frustrated with the cemetery!
I may just have to suck up the 2000.00 for the plaque for mom and pay it.
Even though, she was a vet as well as daddy. His plaque is free, but I have to pay for moms, what is right about that?
I have some paperwork, showing she was a WAF, back in the 50's, but the Cemetery says it's just not good enough, seriously? Her orders sending her to England aren't good enough?
Idiots.
So, that being the case, I am going to schedule everything for the last week this month. We will leave here the 19th, arrive that night in Minneapolis, and have the Internment done Monday. Then if ya'll are all available, we shall make our way north.:nanner:


----------



## Taylor R.

I made it through the grind at work this weekend, thank goodness, and now I'm off for 8 days in a row!! I haven't taken a weekend off in months; it kills me to give up our only chance at a solid bit of family time week after week, but my income is what makes the difference between surviving and thriving so a momma has to do what a momma has to do. I'm going to soak it up.

Funny story: I got home from work last night at about midnight and the house smelled amazing. Went into the kitchen to see what was going on and saw that my husband had baked cookies. I was so impressed that he went through so much trouble and made cookies..and he must have cleaned up since there were no dishes. I thought I'd do something nice for him and stayed up and cooked him lunch for work today so he'd know how much I appreciated the effort, and left him a little note letting him know it was in the fridge. He woke me up this morning asking what the elaborate lunch was all about, and I told him why I'd done it. Turns out he didn't make cookies, the dough we ordered from a friend's kid's fundraiser came in and my 9 year old put them on the pan. He did the oven part. "Thanks for lunch, anyways!"


----------



## crobin

Having one of those mornings! Three hogs off to freezer camp, all 895 pounds of them. Mom has been throwing up all night and the alzheimers makes her forget to use bathroom or bucket, thank goodness for steam mops. Everyone seems to be turning in their own little circles today and not sharing plans with anybody. Son is checking out a walkin freezer, need a feed run made, need a few things from the store, have to shift pacas since pigs are gone. Just need to sit quietly and work on my loom for a while, not sure that will happen today. Sorry to be so whiney. ( spelling)?


----------



## hercsmama

Well, that took WAAAAYYYY longer than I planned for.
But I got a free lunch out of it all, so yea!:happy2:

Crobin, whine away! It's what we are here for.

GOOD NEWS!!
I received an email from the cemetery, and they will honor the paperwork I have, as it is her actual orders, and her service number, and SS# are on them. WOOHOO!!!:hobbyhors

I'm going to skip the Great Dirty Straw Shift, and do it tomorrow.
All the running about took about 3 hours longer than I intended, so I have got to get my Shop paper work tended to instead.
Should take about an hour or two, then I might be able to squeeze in a bit of fiber time before the critters need feeding....


----------



## Kasota

Debi, that is great news about the cemetary! Wooot! I have no days off that week excepting the 20th because I have to take mom to a doc's appointment.  

(((Crobin))) Sounds like you have had one crazy day! Hope your mom feels better soon! 

DBA, it really did have an echo in here for a while... LOL! I will ask DH what all else he remembers of his days in the pumpkin patch that might be of use to you.  

KandM - sure hope you feel better soon, too! There is a lot of crud going around, for sure. 

WIHH, hope you get your Indian Summer. I have this Friday off and hope to get the last of my outside stuff done before snow flies in ernest. 

Taylor, that is so cute about the cookies! LOL! How is the house hunting going? 

Work takes on it's own brand of insanity this week as we "celebrate" Customer Service Week. It's the week that leadership tries to do nice things for the people on the 'front lines' so we've got activities for them all week. So we make them breakfast one day, lunch another, treats on other days and have goofy dress up contests and prizes. I will be glad when it's done. Tomorrow is "Dress Like A Highlighter Day." Really? We are all supposed to wear obnoxiously florescent clothing. I do not have any florescent clothing. Sometimes the planners take these things too far. LOL!

I would rather be knitting.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, wear something faded. If they ask what happened to your obnoxious color, tell them you are a "used up" highlighter.:happy2:

About what time do you get home in the evenings?
are you crazy far from WIHH and CF's place?
Maybe we can do a dinner or something? Would Grannie Annie like to go out to eat?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Dress up like a zippo and act stoned.....


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I think I am a couple hours or so from WIHH. I am in Duluth. I get home from work anywhere from 4-5 in the evening. Granny Annie would not be up for going out to eat but you are sure sweet to think of her. At 88 she is ready to crawl into bed at 6. Are you thinking of heading right up to WIHHs? Swinging through Duluth is quite a bit out of your way. Maybe I can figure something out...but I gotta check my work schedule tomorrow.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone.

Humpday, halfway through.

Not supposed to have any rain today and its supposed to get to the mid 60's today so I will hopefully get some outside work done. I still have about 30 pepper plants in the garden so I want to get them stripped and pulled.
Then I want to get the log splitter out, have close to two truck loads of wood piled up that needs split and stacked. Might get some more wood brought up onto the porch too.

In any case, it will be nice to get outside, been chilly and rainy past couple of days.


----------



## hercsmama

Morning!
DBA, have fun in the nicer weather!

Just came back inside, been out watching the Lunar eclipse. Not quite halfway covered now.
I love a good Lunar eclipse!:happy2:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I woke the kids up early so they could see it.


----------



## Taylor R.

I was hoping to see it, too, Debi, but it is too cloudy.

Kas, house hunting is going. We just haven't found the one yet. Thankfully there are 3 or 4 new listings a week in the area that we're looking. We have another showing scheduled this evening, but the sellers would have to come down on their price for us to consider it. Than goodness our agent is a family friend and is tolerant of our special kind of crazy!!


----------



## Kasota

Happy Wednesday, everyone! 

So I dug around and found a rather hot pink shirt with sparkles. Where it came from I have no clue. It is really too bright for my tastes (understatement) so I figure someone must have given it to me. So I am dressed as a hot pink lighter complete with some outrageously gaudy junk jewelry. The things I do to display to management that I am "on board" and a team player. LOL! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm like half done with inventory after Hostfest. Yes, I have to count all yarn. One skein at a time. 
I'm going to weigh fleeces and do a little skirting on the spoken for fleeces this morning too.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota we need pictures
I got to see a bit of the eclipse this morning. The sun was coming up and the moon dipping down a bit too much to see the shadow leave the moon.

I was looking at houses yesterday, I have been sort of half heartedly looking for a few years. My landlord keeps making noises about wanting to sell one of the two rentals and eventually selling both. Right now the market will NOT support what he HAS to sell the houses for, not in this neighborhood. My goal is to find a house that I can pay cash for or just have a little bit of a loan. I found one yesterday. Great house, great neighborhood, fantastic price. The problem there is mold in the basement. This is a foreclosure and I'm guessing the people may have burst a pipe down there or something. There were no lights to go down and look. I may go back with a face mask and a flashlight to look and maybe take someone who knows about this stuff. They want $20,000 for the house, I'm figuring if I offer them $10,000 I can put the other money to getting it cleaned up, we will see. I really, really like this house but is is bad. It may not be worth trying to save.


----------



## Taylor R.

Marchie, it's so hard to pass up a house that could be great, isn't it??! I know in my head that in the long run that it's best for our family to pass on the major fixer-uppers (plus our loan program flat out won't allow it anyhow), but my heart sometimes says different. I hope you find the perfect home for the perfect price!!


----------



## hercsmama

That's how we got into this place.
It was on the market for 150,000. But the houses need sooooo much work!
They had received several offers, but no bank would finance anyone due to the state of the houses. It had been on the market, off and on, for 10 years.
So we put in an offer for the land only. Less than half the asking price, and cash, to close in 7 days.
Needless to say, we live here now, and the one house is coming along nicely!
If you have the time, and ability, it is a great way to get what you want, at a price you can afford..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Got up and watched the Blood Moon and the eclipse. 

(sigh)

I do love a good show in the sky and our sky was clear as a bell.

Humpday! The Catholic ladies bake Cornish pasties every Wednesday in October as a fund raiser so thats whats for supper tonight, the weather looks awesome although there is a little SNOW in the daily forecast for the next couple of days, and life is good. 

Good luck to all those seeking new digs! 

WP - thinking of you and praying for your continued strength and healing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got kitties! ! !


----------



## hercsmama

:nanner:KITTIES!!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

KITTIES!!!! (pouts and sticks bottom lip out) I &#9829; kitties!


no pets until we retire - that's our agreement


but oh, those are so adorable!!!!! I am, however, partial to big, fluffy, big-pawed yellow and white, long-haired kitties!

Names? I love naming other people's kitties!!!

Chairman Meow?
Hello Kitty?
Scaredy Cat?
Fraidy Cat?

:rotfl:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have no kitty names yet.


----------



## Marchwind

Yay fuzzy kittens . Let the naming begin :nanner:


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, don't you think they should be Norwegian or Swedish??? They are adorable. Boys or girls?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kit and kat???


----------



## Kasota

Congratulations on the kittens!  

Noil and Nubbin?

My cats have always named themselves. After a bit of time getting to know them they would tell me their name. I had a tiny little gray cat that would often skirt the edges of a room. So soft and quiet. There one moment and gone the next. Her name was Minnow. I have not thought of her in some time. 

Fixing up houses can be fun or can be a disaster. I have done quite a few over the years. Some were easy fixes and some not so much. There are things I cannot do anymore by myself and that frustrates me to no end. I had to pay to have a sliding glass door replaced. UGH! Normally I would have been able to do that myself with a little help from one other person, but I am not so strong as I once was. So I would just say to make sure if it is an extensive renovation/fix that you know what you are getting in to, what you can do yourself and what you would need help with.


----------



## hercsmama

Jamison and Guinness!!!!

These are the names I have picked out for our next two Pyrs, but you can borrow them.


----------



## crobin

Lets see, our cats are charlie, mouse, honey, junior, stormy, smokie, pirate and booboo or boobs for short. My gd likes to ask friends if they want to see her boobs, then she gets the cat. She definately has my sense of humor, poor girl. Always wanted Scarlett and Rhett, maybe later.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

They are a boy and girl. Maybe Pojka and Flicka? There was a famous cat once named Pelle SvanslÃ¶ss, it means Pelle No-tail. She had kittens-- I should look up what they were named. 
My brother named his cat "The Great Catsby". My parents' house cat is Whiskers. Outside cats are Spitzy, Spitzy-Fake, Blind One, Star, Bowser, Menomalee, Squishy, Calender Kitty, Blind-One-Fake, Foo, and Frag. 
My family has a history of interesting cat names. . .


----------



## lambs.are.cute

My cats are Elizabeth commonly called meep because that's what she does constantly, and minion who is unfortunately well named. She means well but she has a sense of humor. Her favorite trick is to hide and jump out at me, usually early in the morning before I am fully awake or when I am carrying something. And then when I get on the computer she lays on the keyboard until she is satisfied that I am annoyed enough.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

You all have much more interesting cat names than I.
We have a cat, I call him yellow cat, or usually just cat.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

We have a barn cat named Sheba. She is the queen and runs off all the other cats. I can pet and hold her but no one else can.


----------



## hercsmama

Well, if we are going to get into cat names seriously, let's see, I have had, get ready for it....
Ling, Ching (Siamese show cats), D.C., Tiffani, Ollie, Teddy,Simon, Tinker(2 of those), Stinker (Tink #2's sister), Bonnie, Clyde, Tigger, Sam, Callie, Max, Frosty, Penelope, Rio, and currently, my final 4 that we still have are Queen Elizabeth, we call her Liz, Tabbi, Chad, and Mrs. Bigglesworth, we call her B.

Mind you, this is since I was a kid. The most I had at one time was 10, bless their hearts. All but 4 passed of old age..I'm kind of the Crazy cat lady, but married......:huh:

Another day of running about for the Plumbing business. This entire week has been nothing but. I really need to take a day and get my stuff done around here...this is getting a bit nuts. But with colder weather coming, I'm sure it'll slow down a bit soon..


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debi, it sounds as though the business is keeping you hopping. I know it can be tiresome, but its a good problem to have. Back when I still had my business open, there were times it seemed like i would never get caught up, but the last several months before I closed down, i spent most of my time twidling my thumbs, worrying about bills and hoping someone, anyone would come through the door or praying the phone would ring.
Hang in there, all businesses have their ups and downs. And remember what they say about being self employed, you only have to work half days, and you get to pick which 12 hours its going to be.


----------



## MDKatie

We sorta adopted a little stray kitten that showed up at our house about a month ago. I first named her Henrietta, and called her Henny or Henry. But a few days ago I decided it just didn't fit her. So now her name is Kiki. :happy2: Sounds kinda like "kitty kitty".


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, it's all in my head. The cold i mean. I sound like i have a cloths pin on my nose, so i am trying to avoid talking. Sneezing every time i turn around and the tip of my nose hurts. The worst part is my 6 month old has it too. Which means saline nose drops for her, not much more for me since i am feeding her. 

Forgot to let you all know i got my combs yesterday. My goodness but those things look deadly! MAybe than can double as a home defence weapon. Could you imagine how fast an intruder would run the opposite direction if i ran screaming at them holding those?:runforhills:

Picked a bunch of apples, but have done nothing with them yet. Need to get on that. Maybe i will have the energy tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Flotsam and Jetsam?
Peanut Butter and Jelly?


----------



## susang

I've had a few cats currently three Muncher a long haired Manx born feral, named because he sat and ate oatmeal out of hubbies bowl. Lucy black and white she is 14, her daughter Sophie a calico. I have always had a calico in the mix a cat with an attitude and a little cranky, loving but on their terms.

Well it looks like fall may actually be coming 80 today and dropping. Monday is was 86. 
I started a pair of socks yesterday going slow, still closing down the garden.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I like the name Maja for the little girl. It means "flower", more or less. 

Can't think of anything for the boy.

I've been giving them KMR, but while the little boy just snarfs it down from a saucer, the little girl will hardly eat anything, unless you squirt it from the bottle into your hand. Then she doesn't eat much. 

Last night I was holding both of them while we were watching TV and they were purring away. Tiny kitty purrs are so cute!


----------



## Marchwind

Freyja and Odin or Frigg and Baldr or Freyja and Baldr.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I met a girl the other day named "Valkyrie". How cool is that!?!?

Oh, and I &#9829; Loki.


----------



## hercsmama

The guy who did several of my Tattoos is named Loki.:happy2:
Seriously, he legally had his name changed to that. I think his given name was Matthew or something like that.:huh:


----------



## crobin

My beautiful daughter has a valkyrie back piece tattoo. Not my style, but it is beautiful.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We had a sheep named Loki once. :teehee: He went to freezer camp. :teehee: I have learned that animals will really live up to their names. 

I have a sheep named Valkyrie. Odin the sheep is on top of my china hutch, or at least his head is. I have Frigga, I have Freya, I have had a Thor. I also have a Signhild.

All our sheep get really Nordic names.


----------



## hercsmama

i hear you on sticking to a theme.
We plan on giving all the Columbias Scottish/ Irish names. Me being Irish, and dh being Scottish..


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, the kitties love solid food soaked in their KMR. And they snarfed up three saucers of KMR tonight too! Little girl wasn't eating much earlier, so I was worried. 
I don't have a hot water bottle so I filled two pint canning jars with hot water and wrapped them in a towel to make a sleeping platform. They like that! 
Kitties are sleeping and all is well!


----------



## hotzcatz

How about Kisa and Fress? Aren't those Norwegian cat names?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Another cool wet morning here, getting to be the norm.
I hate to complain knowing several places are suffering from drought, but this is getting old quick. Farmers should be cutting beans and shelling corn right now. There are a few fields done around here, but most are sitting waiting. It's just too wet and soggy to get in the fields.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

25ÂºF here this morning, fire warming the cabin, I've been up since before 4:00am enjoying an early start to my "day off". 

Lots to do. Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## MDKatie

It always seems there is never enough time to get done all that I want to get done! There are so many things I want to do now that it's fall...go to a high school football game, go to the orchard and get apples and pumpkins, go camping, etc. I am really going to try hard to fit some things in these next several weeks...or else it'll be December and I won't have done anything I wanted to do!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Today:
Shipping more orders, finishing inventorying things, paperwork, taking care of kitties, restarting Philip's duffers.

Speaking of that Philip guy, last night he ordered our hot pepper seeds. Some of them come in a kit called "A Box of Dynamite". He's going to set up grow lights in the basement about January because some take a couple months to germinate.

He says we'll have around 200 pepper plants. :run:


----------



## Taylor R.

I only have three shifts scheduled at work for the rest of the month :huh:, which is super exciting and terrifying at the same time. I mean, a break from working all weekend every weekend sounds fantastic, but a break from my normal paycheck...not so much.

I think the school just pulled a gigantic stupid move yesterday. When my son gets some sensory overload going on plus then gets frustrated or upset (easier to do when his sensory issues have him on edge), he tends to crash hard. It's like his little brain needs to stop and reset itself and he falls into a deep (and sometimes a little scary if you don't know what's up) sleep. Rather than sticking him somewhere safe to sleep it off yesterday, they decided to send him home (insisted I come get him, really). Now, sensory issues or not, that is a problem behavior and one that we need to find a way to stop. We are working on helping him cope with the overload and resulting emotions, but he's obviously not there yet. They totally rewarded him for engaging in the problem behavior. :hair They literally gave him the one thing that he most desires when he's at school for not regulating himself. I explained to them how it was a very bad idea, but the principal insisted that he wasn't being productive there so he needed to go home.

DBA, it's pretty yucky and wet here, too. The corn is mostly cut around here, but there are a LOT of beans still waiting in the fields.


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning all.
FINALLY! I get an entire day to stay here and get MY stuff done!:nanner:

Who would think that staying home to worm sheep and clean out sheep sheds sounded like something better to do, than go run around the state, and hanging out in supply houses, lol!
Oldest DS is coming over around 11, and he is going to auger out some more fencing holes for me.
I've decided it would be really nice, to get the paddock for the Alpaca girls in place now, rather than wait until next Spring when we get them.
I can always use it over the winter for I don't know what, but maybe just shifting critters about if I need to.
It's cloudy, and a bit chilly this morning, but not bad at 43*, should warm up to the high 50's according to the news. So a nice day to get a lot of outside work done.


----------



## featherbottoms

My husband has been on vacation this week and we've been adding a lean to greenhouse off the south side of my weaving studio. It won't be finished for about a month but it should be usable this winter. Kelsey, do ya'll have plans for that many peppers?

We also decided to put off finishing the sheetrock and painting the walls and ceiling in my weaving studio until spring. We will do all that about the same time as putting down the real floor, maybe a few weeks apart. Today we're going to move stuff around so I can paint the floor so it's not bare subfloor. I can live with that for this winter - what I can't live with is another winter in this rv with my looms in storage!

It's been in the mid 80s and dry for the last couple of weeks. I think it's supposed to cool down just a bit and the wind is going to start blowing more. It's turning into fall.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Watch out Hercsmama! I just got an e-mail that the package with your fleece is out for delivery!

:bouncy:

You're about to get fleeced! Lol


----------



## hercsmama

:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## hercsmama

OK all you Minnie-so-tans!!!

Quick change of plans!!!

We are still coming, BUT, Mom and Daddys internment will not be happening. It was all going to be so awkward, why does that spelling look wrong?
Anyway, my brother and his family were not going to make it, my kids can't come, and even though Mom and Daddy did not want a Funeral, per se, it just seems so not right just to hand them to strangers and basically say, here, plant them.
So, all that will happen during Spring Break. When we can all at least go together, and do something on our own.
Dh and I are still heading up there for a few days, as we just want to get the heck out of here.
So, we will be leaving the 19th, and heading home the21st, or 22nd, depending on how long ya'll can stand us being around.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Thinking of Dreamy this morning and praying she is holding up well.

Back to more canning for me. I cleaned out 3 freezers yesterday (pigs going to the butcher next week) and found chicken parts & pieces that need to have something done before they succumb to freezer burn. I simmered them all day yesterday with dehydrated vegetables. Today, they will be de-boned & canned. The bones being returned to the stock, more vegetables added, then reduced and canned. I'll make up some dumplings (thick noodle dumplings) so we can have a hearty chicken & dumplings tonight.

I'm getting ready for our guild's annual fiber festival. It will be a busy day. I will be helping checking in & displaying entries for the viewers choice & the 'challenge' (shawls), then off to teach a beginning rigid heddle class. Off to count the beans for the viewers choice, & hopefully some shopping. Then the real work begins. Since I'm the treasurer, I'll need collect up the money, balance it with the registration, write checks to reimburse vendors for the Ram Bucks. We also get new members during this time, so keeping that information & money accounted for, having another guild officer verify. Then its a 90 minute drive home.

Whelp, off to can some chicken.


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, it's here!!!!
Just gorgeous too!
Thanks so much!!!:happy2:


The little bag of dyed locks is so yummy!!!


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I am going to be tied up with some stuff for mom (medical appointments) on Monday the 20th and I can't take any more time off work that week unless it is for more medical appointments for her. Weekdays are just really tough for me to do anything unless I have the day off because of mom's schedule and care...and she will be especially fussy because of the doc appt on the 20th. The game plan is that I am going to stuff things in my car and deliver them to WIHH's place on the 18th or 19th. I will have to miss you on this trip.  Maybe we can connect when you are back in the Spring! If I can plan ahead I can get the time off work. 

I picked the last of the beets and about 3/4th of what was left of the carrots. 15 minutes here and 15 minutes there in the garden still adds up.  

Prayers for all in need. Especially wondering how WP is doing...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

hercsmama said:


> Kelsey, it's here!!!!
> Just gorgeous too!
> Thanks so much!!!:happy2:
> 
> 
> The little bag of dyed locks is so yummy!!!


I'm pretty surprised at how quickly it got there. I just mailed it yesterday. I know we're in the same state but still...

Oh, those locks are a little sample of my dyed mohair. Have fun! :nanner:


----------



## Marchwind

Her small maybe you can time the internment to coincide with Shepherd's Harvest in May


----------



## hercsmama

Just for you Kas, because I love you!
We are leaving here on the 17th!! Will be there the 18th&19th, we'll either leave the 19th late in the day, or if WIHH and CF can stand us, we will leave the morning of the 20th.
:nanner:


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for asking about me. I have been so busy with doctor appointments and lab work that I have been in and out of the hospital all week. I had a transfusion on Tuesday and was finally able to restart my chemo today. God willing my counts hold up. I started my nurses scarf on my old needles as that's what needle size the package said to use. I can't decide if I want to leave the tail straight to make fringe or do without? I can't seem to make my mind up about the fridge or tassels. God bless amd prayers for all in need.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Morning everyone! Hoping to get on those apples this morning. DH is working on a hearth and new Woodstove for the den.


----------



## lexierowsell

Chilly morning here in Cen Tex

65* and rainy! 

Thank goodness. 

No high over 82 for the next week, yay for fall garden time!


----------



## Kasota

Debi - that is just awesome!!!! :sing::banana::sing: Yay!!! And YES I think you should time your Spring trip for Shepherd's Harvest! Think of all the peeps you could meet up with! 

WP, I'm glad you could restart your chemo. How are your energy levels? Any better after the transfusion? I have to ponder about "fringe or no fringe" when doing up a scarf, too. 

KandM - congrats on the new woodstove! Hope you can get to the apples. I have to get at mine, too. Oh, these are the best apples I have had off this tree in years. I pruned the tar out of it a year ago, probably over pruned a bit - but she sure is producing much nicer quality apples now!  

Cyndi, you are as busy as ever! Chicken and dumplings sounds yummy. Hope all goes well with the fiber festival. You must have wings on your feet.  

I have to run to my sister's place today to shift the leftovers from the garage sale back into my storage unit, excepting the stuff that's going to Debi. I have a bunch of stuff that I am going to re-purpose for the craft fair - mainly as containers for potted herbs. Hopefully I can get my hair cut today, too, and shop for a couple pair of shoes for work. 

Then I swear I am going to knit.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all.
Kasota, I swear you must run on some seriously powerful batteries. You always have so much to do. Sometimes I think I am wore out and need a nap just reading your to do lists. 

Another cool morning today. Once the sun burns the dew off today I have to get the splitter out and split more wood. I have about a weeks worth of wood on the front porch now, want to double or triple that this weekend. Then start cutting again. A neighbor works for a logging company on weekends and has a few jobs coming up close to home, he has gotten permission for he and I to cut the tops for firewood, so I could add to next years wood supply very quickly.

Next week I am going to buy the yarn I need to finish my big blanket, and another smaller one. Got to plan ahead to give me something to do once it gets cold.

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## crobin

Good morning all. Lexierowsell, I am in south central Texas, tell that weather to hurry up, it is still mid eighties and sticky here. We have a houseful of family visiting to go biw hunting this weekend, so lots of cooking, but still going to try to start a new project on the loom and work on quilts, nothing fancy, just nine patch, mostly just to keep warm with. Have a great day.


----------



## hercsmama

DBA, You need to learn to spin!!!!
It's my main occupation during colder weather. Not to mention, you can make your own yarn!
Well, we had a nice freeze last night, not to cold, just cold enough. Woke up to 29*.
The Critters have all been fed, even threw the 'Paca boys the dregs, what leaves were left in the feed trailer, from the girls alfalfa breakfast. They thought they had died and gone to heaven. I do not feed them alfalfa normally, to high in protein, so I have been informed. But a small amount on occasion is fine, and they love it so.
Now I'm having my coffee in front of the wood stove. Love this time of year.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I can't wait to lite the first fire. In the 60s here. Rainy. yuck!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

25ÂºF- sipping coffee and enjoying a freshly-baked pumpkin/walnut/raisin muffin. MMM mmm mmm

Donning the flannel and heading to the woods (when sleepyhead gets up) for more harvesting of firewood. 

WP- thinking of you and remembering you in my prayers.


----------



## Marchwind

Good morning! I'm not sure what our low was last night but we had a freeze warning. My little house is toasty warm with all the critters and I made pizza last night so that helped. I'm very stingy with my heat, the furnace hasn't been turned on yet. It's 41* out right now and crystal clear skies, beautiful fall day. My sister went up north to the UP and brought back some smoked fish. I'm heating that up in a skillet and having that, fried fresh eggs and homemade biscuits for breakfast, yummy! I'm not sure why I like cooked (heated) smoked fish with fried eggs but it is really good. I have a wedding to go to this evening do I get to get all dressed up. It's been ages :nanner:

I was supposed to have a spinning workshop tomorrow but it was cancelled  darn it.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I got my package from Kelsey! The roving is beautiful!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay!!! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for asking Kas. My engery level is much better as are my counts. God willing I will be able to have more on Friday. I still can't decide about the fringe. How do you do it Kas?


----------



## Kasota

WP, if I am making something for a man I don't put fringe on it unless I ask them. Most of the guys in my life are around equipment of one kind or another and they want a scarf that is a little shorter that they will simply cross over their chest underneath their jacket. They are interested in a warm neck and don't want something that could get caught in any kind of equipment. I will simply put a decorative border on it. 

I have a couple kinds of fringe I make for people who want fringe. There is the traditional fringe which is popular up here because it looks like what people had when they were little. Then there is a chain loop fringe which people seem to like and it also works well with yarn that would come apart with lots of washings. I also make fringes with a little heart shaped dealio on the end of a loop. Here are some pictures of different fringe types. The heart shape didn't show up so well in this picture but in person you can see it better. 

There is a book called crocheting on the edge that has lots of nice borders you can crochet on things. That is where I learned the heart shaped one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My little boy kitty just passed away. He was suddenly sick.

:sob:


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm so sorry Sven, hugs.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Oh, that stinks. So sorry Kelsey.


----------



## hercsmama

Oh no!! Kelsey I am so sorry...


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Kelsey. I am so sorry to hear of your bad news. How heartbreaking. How is the other kitten doing?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

poor little fellow.


----------



## Marchwind

:sob::sob: Oh SvenskaFlicka I am so sorry. What happened? They are so frail when they are small. You may want to get your other kitty to the vet, I would suggest having her combo tested. There are a few things that can be really lethal to kitties. Get her vaccinated too. I am sorry he didn't make it.


----------



## Marchwind

I want to request that everyone go and read the new stickie I posted this morning. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...26224-buying-selling-trading-fiber-forum.html

Thanks!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, last night he ate his supper of softened kibbles and milk (kmr) just fine. Then this morning before church I brought them their breakfast, and little girl came running out to meet me and climb on me, but he was sitting in the crate, cold, and apparently had had diarrhea. So I picked him up and brought him out, but he wouldn't eat. And we tried to warm him up with the hot water bottle and the blow dryer, but that didn't work. And we tried to give him some milk with the bottle and he took about two swallows. 
So we put him and little girl in a box with the hot water bottle and a lamp (didn't have a proper heat lamp bulb), and let them be. Less than half an hour later he was gone and little girl was trying to wake him up.

We changed all bedding in the box and little girl is eating well. She cuddled with us for a while this afternoon, crawling from one person to another, purring the whole while. We finally got a real heat lamp and she is sprawled out on the water bottle under the heat lamp, and purrs if you disturb her. 

I am thinking vet, she is after all a barn cat. Her momma abandoned her, so :shrug: . She wasn't eating well the first day we got her and her brother, but now she just devours her food. (She has also learned she doesn't need to lay down in her food to eat it. Thank heavens. Paws are easier to clean than bellies.)

I'm still awfully sad about little boy. I didn't even have him named yet.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, here's a better end to the day. My mom got a new spinning wheel! It's an actual Rick Reeves wheel, red oak. 
I told her she needs to be careful, once you have two wheels and leave them alone together they multiply. :teehee:
Also little girl kitty is playful now.


----------



## phbailey

Hello ladies, I had posted here a bit ... um last year? Quite a while ago, at least. But, wanted to say hi and will probably be reading around here some more in the next few months. Winter is hard on me - I am pretty isolated where I live and we get lots of dark, gloomy days in the winter. Using the computer and chatting with folks online is my outlet and saves my sanity (what little is left).


----------



## Marchwind

Keep them warm. Sadly once there body temp drops they are pretty much done for. I'm sorry you had to experience that, so sad. Make sure the dry food you are feeding is a good quality baby or all stages food even mixed with KMR. Royal Canine makes a food specially for wee babies, it is called Baby cat Instinctive. It's a small can but contains all the good stuff they need.


----------



## phbailey

svenskaflicka, so sorry to hear about your little kitty - I am an animal lover, big time - so I can sympathize. Have rescued a few barn kitties. They don't get the best start in life, and sometimes that alone is too much to overcome.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hi, all! Just checking in and getting caught up with you. 

Kelsey, I'm so sorry about your boy kitty! 

WP, it's good to hear that you are getting some energy back.

I'm getting the "big craft show is almost here" panic! SAFF (Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair) is in less than two weeks and I'm sewing frantically to get ready.

The state fair results are in--two red ribbons and two blue. I got a red for my sewn tote bag and my pillow. The blues were for knitting-- one for socks and one for mittens. The mittens are the ones made from Kelsey's fiber! The prize money ($20 total) doesn't even cover the cost of gas to deliver and pick up entries, but the ribbons will be in my sewing room for life


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Marchwind said:


> Keep them warm. Sadly once there body temp drops they are pretty much done for. I'm sorry you had to experience that, so sad. Make sure the dry food you are feeding is a good quality baby or all stages food even mixed with KMR. Royal Canine makes a food specially for wee babies, it is called Baby cat Instinctive. It's a small can but contains all the good stuff they need.


I thought I was keeping them warm enough, but I guess I wasn't.  Little girl kitty has a heat lamp now in addition to her hot water bottle.

Little girl kitty is doing pretty well. She comes across the floor when I call to her, and she eats ravenously. She also has diarrhea, but I have been mixing some rice flour into her milk and it's getting better. (Good thing I have a grain mill!) When I get her out of her box she needs to spend time on my lap purring before she'll go eat. (She just helped me call in a Brown Sheep order for more yarn too. :gaptooth: )

I alternate her KMR milk with softened kitten food at feeding time. She LOVES the soft kitty chow. Just snarfs it down. I also have fresh water in a little dish in her box at all times. 

In other news, it sounds like I am for sure getting into my store sometime this week! Yippee!!!


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, have you had her tested for parasites - coccidia, giardia, etc? I used to do a lot of cat/kitten rescue - mainly feral ones, some barn ones (not feral but not what you would call tame, either). Can't tell you how many of them had troubles due to coccidia. 

BBC - I'm sure you will do great at the fair! Woot! Take lots of pictures! 

Phbailey, I sure understand how the net can be a sanity saver! I'm not out in the middle of nowhere but between work and taking care of mom I'm isolated in my own way, too. I love stopping in here in the evening and hearing about what's going on with folks. Glad you surfaced to post again!  

Plants have taken over my room. They are clustered around the window, covering every surface that gets a gleam of light, like baby chicks under a heat lamp. LOL! I dragged in a bunch of herbs to pot up for the craft fair. They are taking over. I have to fight for a place to put my coffee cup. 

But it sure looks pretty. I'm enjoying them for now. Soon enough I will be glad they are gone and outta my hair.  

I started my first ever knitted hat. It's quite exciting!


----------



## Woodpecker

I got the results from the blood cultures today, both came back negative thank God. Thank you for all your prayers, I know they helped. 

Kas how do you do the fringe in the first photo? They all look lovely.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Kasota said:


> Kelsey, have you had her tested for parasites - coccidia, giardia, etc? I used to do a lot of cat/kitten rescue - mainly feral ones, some barn ones (not feral but not what you would call tame, either). Can't tell you how many of them had troubles due to coccidia.


Funny thing you should ask...

I called the vet in the next town down the road and they recommended I bring in a stool sample. So I did. Turns out she has a really bad case of coccidia. She now has medicine and special super calorie food. 

My goodness. This poor kitty sure has a rough start in life.


----------



## Kasota

WP, the fringe on the first one is just a basic fringe. Take single strand of yarn that is twice as long as the length of fringe you want to make. Fold the strand in two. Use a crochet hook to snatch up the folded end and pull it through a stitch at the bottom edge of the scarf. Take the other end of your folded strand and pull it through the "loop" that you pulled through a stitch on the bottom edge of the scarf and pull it snug. 

Repeat as many times as you need to. I will cut my fringe all at the same time simply by winding yarn around a small book and then sliding a scissors under the wrapped yarn and cutting it off. 

Kelsey, I am so glad that you got the poo checked out! Now that you know what to treat for things will be looking up. Make sure to keep her blankets and litter box as spotlessly clean as you can while she is getting rid of the cruddy poos. Diarrhea caused by coccidia has a very distinctive smell. It's a strange funky "it's just not right" icky aroma. Sometimes you have to do a second course of treatment so don't be discouraged if you do.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, she just puked up some of her special food on me. 
Please pray for my special little kitty tonight. I'll be getting up often to check on her and feed her.


----------



## lexierowsell

Do you have access to raw milk? Any new lambings from quiet ewes? 

I have used raw milk (I have cows, goats and sheep in my milk parlor) to save a parvo / cocci pup, as well as cocci (goat) kids and a bunny kit orphaned by a Diamondback.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, I sure am thinking of you and your kitten today. 

A couple things to remember about hot water bottles. Once they cool down they actually do more harm than good. A cool water bottle will literally suck the heat right out of a kitten. The heat lamp is good. 

Slow and easy on the diet change. She is very likely dehydrated so mixing some with water to make it soupier if she is not drinking enough fluid is a good thing. I personally wouldn't give a sick kitten with diarrhea and vomiting any cows milk. KMR or similar would be better. Her little system is already coping with a lot. You want to get her through enough time for the medication to get rid of the coccidia without putting any additional stress on her. Her tummy is no bigger than a golf ball right now...so small and frequent portions will be easiest on her. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Little kitty died last night. I'm just heartbroken.


----------



## MDKatie

I'm so sorry, Svenskaflicka. How sad. She was a lucky kitty to have someone who cared so much about her and really tried for her, though. (((HUGS)))


----------



## crobin

So sorry about your kitties. It hurts so much to let them go. Thinking of you.


----------



## lexierowsell

I'm so sorry to hear Sven. Tiny creatures take the biggest pieces of our hearts. 

You did the best anyone could, and they were the luckiest kitties to have had you try for them.

(((comfort)))


----------



## featherbottoms

So sad about the kitten.

Woodpecker, that's excellent news!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, Kelsey, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Miz Mary

oh Kelsey ...((( hugs ))) SO sorry to you ...very hard when they crawl into out hearts .... you did your best , they were happy and loved by you ......


----------



## Miz Mary

Woodpecker said:


> I got the results from the blood cultures today, both came back negative thank God. Thank you for all your prayers, I know they helped.
> 
> Kas how do you do the fringe in the first photo? They all look lovely.


PRAISE THE LORD !!!! Such great news WP !!!! Glad your feeling better too !!!


----------



## Woodpecker

So sorry Sven, sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, I'm so very sorry!
You did everything you could for both of them, bless your heart.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

poor little baby kitties. 

So sorry, Kelsey - how heartbreaking. Be sure you sterilize as much as you can before you consider more kitties in the same environment. Bleach is your friend. 

WP- so thrilled your news is good - you know how we worry! :grouphug: :kiss:


----------



## kandmcockrell

well, that stinks Kelsey. It is amazing how fast they get in our hearts. So sorry.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, I am so, so sorry!! (((((hugs))))) My heart sure goes out to you.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Thanks all.

Don't worry WIHH, I threw away the box and sterilized everything. I will probably also just wait a while. I'm not feeling like I have a good streak going for taking care of wee animals. I still cry when I think about her.

Tonight I'm making macaroni for supper and knitting. 

P.S. That's good news WP!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kelsey, that is such rotten news. I'm so very sorry.

Dreamy!!! Your news just brightened my day!! Hooray!! God is good, all the time!


Now for the gratuitous granddaughter picture (it has been a while)

Her Mama found her this dress for her Halloween costume.... she will be a vampire.


----------



## phbailey

Svenskaflicka - so sorry to hear about the other little kitty. 
When my kitty was hit by a car I was inconsolable for weeks. 
So sorry.


----------



## phbailey

Wow - that does look old and period appropriate for a Victorian vampire. Where did she find a dress like that? So fun. I love Halloween. My boys don't know it yet, but we're planning to fly to my mom's house on the 31st and then leave the next day from there to Disney. I have to figure out a creative way to let them down easy about missing trick or treating without giving the whole plot away. Right now they think we're visiting grandma, but they haven't put together they'll be missing Halloween yet.


----------



## MDKatie

That is wonderful news to hear, WP!!! So happy for you! 


Cyndi, what an awesome dress! She'll be the perfect vampire! 


So I got a Fitbit! Have y'all heard of them? It straps to your wrist like a bracelet, and tracks your steps and activity. You can also monitor your sleep, and it can act as a silent alarm to vibrate to wake you up in the mornings. You can also log in your food on the website, and it'll calculate calories and keep track of how many you "should" eat in order to lose weight or maintain, etc. 

I have always groaned at the idea of counting calories, but this actually makes it fun! And my goal every day is 10,000 steps per day, which I realize I wasn't coming close to getting. So, since I got my Fitbit on Friday night, I've walked on the treadmill every single day! It's not been very long, but that's a start! 

I'm hoping it helps get me back into shape and keeps me motivated to take better care of myself!


----------



## Woodpecker

Cyndi she is way to cute to be a vampire. May I suggest an angel instead?

God is good all the time is right, Praise Him always!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The original plan was an angel .... a weeping angel (ala Doctor Who)
DD found this dress so a Victorian vamp she will be.

Way to go Katie!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Today will be interesting for me. I have an MRI at 8:00, then at 10:00 an appointment with a neurologist where, from my understanding, they are going to do a nerve study, whatever that is.
They are looking for nerve damage in my lower back. There is a possibility that my back problems may be related to or the cause of problems I have with my left hip.
The arthritis they found in my mid and upper back earlier has me wondering, what the long term effects will be. Already, especially this time of year with cool damp weather, it takes me a while to get going every day due to the arthritis in my knees. 

In any case, I hope they find some answers, and can help me find ways to function and do my daily "chores" without being in constant pain.


On the fiber side of things, yesterday I started sewing (needle and yarn) the panels together for the big blanket I have been working on. This is going to take a while, 64 panels total, only a few done so far, many to go, still have 5 or 7 left to make.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

DBA - apparently my "core" and yours have lots in common. 

A couple of years ago, I tore the labrum in my hip (while loading firewood) only to discover the REASON it tore was because I had bone on bone arthritis in that hip because the whole pelvis was canted and twisted to one side -and the OTHER hip (on radiographs) is actually WORSE. 

My back muscles compensated all these years for the problem in that hip and when they got me adjusted back to "right" - the back muscles were REALLY unhappy and had to retrained to allow me to remain "right". 

NOW I find my L3, L4 have instability when I flex or bend front to back and side to side and occasionally they squeeze down on the nerves in there and that's when I just "go down" to my knees. :sob: Thankfully, that has only happened on the rarest of occasions. Turns out, my skeleton hates me and how badly i have treated it and I will need to be nicer to my skeleton or I will suffer the painful consequences. Thankfully, so far, no steroid injections have been necessary for my issues - just your basic mildest-dosage nerve-pain blocking Gabapentin. 

"BE NICE TO YOUR SKELETON, PEOPLE!!!"



Hope they get to the root of your cause and are able to offer you some suggestions to help you. I personally get a LOT of comfort from routine/regular chiropractic adjustments when my pelvis and lower back tend to get locked up and immobile.

Remember, when you favor one bad joint, the others carry more than their fair share of the load - hence deterioration of knees when the hip goes and hips when the knee goes and the back and the neck and so one and so forth. It is a system of cause and effect. 

Feel better soon!


On a HAPPIER note, :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

*HERCSMAMA* is coming to see me tomorrow evening!!!!!!! and on Saturday, we are going to see *KASOTA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How much fun will that be!?!?!?!?!?!?

It's a FIBER ADVENTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

WIHH, dont forget pictures !!! I love seeing my fiber friends' visits ..... makes y'all so REAL !!!!! have big fun !!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

will do, Miz Mary, gotta charge up the camera batteries!


----------



## hercsmama

I just finished packing, clothes and camera!!
We will be leaving around 8 or 9 in the morning, So excited!!:banana:


----------



## kandmcockrell

Anyone ever used or gotten roving that had been processed at Spinderella's Fiber Mill? Thinking about sending some stuff off as I am not sure i will have time to processes them into roving as I just found out I am pregnant again. That will make three under 3.5 yrs. Lord help me! Youngest is just 6 month and older will be three on the 26th of this month!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Congratulations!!! 
I have no info on that mill.


----------



## crobin

Here is my second weaving project, still mistakes, but getting better.


----------



## Kasota

One more day and then it is SATURDAY!!!    

KandM...oh congratulations! You are going to have your hands even more full than they are now! ((((hugs))))

I found what looks suspiciously like a CPW about 6 miles from my house for dirt cheap. I have no business getting another wheel when I still don't spin well on the ones I have but sometimes ya just gotta go with the flow. When something kinda falls in your lap maybe it is meant to be. I'm picking it up tomorrow. I posted it on another thread. For as cheap as it is I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Kasota said:


> I found what looks suspiciously like a CPW about 6 miles from my house for dirt cheap. I have no business getting another wheel when I still don't spin well on the ones I have but sometimes ya just gotta go with the flow. When something kinda falls in your lap maybe it is meant to be. I'm picking it up tomorrow. I posted it on another thread. For as cheap as it is I couldn't pass it up.



See? You get two wheels and they start breeding! It happened to me. First I had just my Traveler. Had her for many (10?) years. Happily. Then I got another.

Now there are four wheels here with a fifth on the way!

(BTW: If anyone wants to share in my agony of watching the ever-so-slow progress of my new old wheel's journey, the tracking is here: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...llpage&tLc=1&text28777=&tLabels=CL763848931DE )


----------



## hotzcatz

Yeah, it is an agony to just watch as they creep ever so slowly across the planet. The CPW here spent forever before it got here and then it arrived mere hours before we left on a long vacation. I suppose, though, learning patience is a good thing?










We found a spinning wheel at a yard sale this weekend (approx 1965 vintage Ashford Traditional) and this was an accessory that came with it. Isn't it just the cutest little loom? It's been strung up (warped?) for a scarf out of angora yarn. I'm hoping it will be supple and fluffy when it's done, we will see how it goes. I think thicker yarn would have been better than fingering, though. Maybe next time I'll spin up something fat and use that for weft.

And, today the chaos starts. We got the keys to our "new" house. 










This is the "before" picture of the living room.










This is about forty five minutes later after a bit of a sweeping out. Now we're tossing bits of termite eaten furniture out the window. We had about an hour before it got too dark to work and the power isn't on yet, so we will go back tomorrow and see what happens with some more daylight.


----------



## MDKatie

Congrats KandM!!!! How exciting!

Hotz, I can't wait to see how the house progresses! I love projects like this (especially since I can sit at the computer and see the progress, and not have to do it myself). :grin:


----------



## BlueberryChick

KandM, congratulations!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hotzcatz, I have a little loom exactly like that! Cool!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Hotzcatz, that looks like it will be a wonderful house when you get through with it. Great Bones!! And the view!!!

Hope ya'll fair very well with the coming storms. Be safe and weight down the bunnies


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been working on a bunch of photo prop hats for a photographer the last week. I have spent every free moment with a hook in my hand, and I finally got them done so she could pick them up this morning. I'm trading her a family photo session for props because I can never justify spending money to have family pictures taken. Now it's time to get this house in order so we can get down to our weekend. I work an overnight tonight, but then I have the rest of the weekend off. The monkeys have the day off school so they're being forced into servitude and helping me complete the household chores. It's amazing to me how much small children are capable of if only you think to ask. My 4 year old is, as I type this, scrubbing the bathroom with homemade cleaning wipes.

K&M, congrats on the babe!! I'm sure the idea is mighty overwhelming with two small children around already, but us mommas always find a way to make it work  Get done what you can, don't worry a second about what you can't, and give millions of hugs and kisses.

Debi, hope your road trip is off to a good start. So glad you get to see those lovely northern ladies!!

WP, hoping for continued improvement. My thoughts are with you always.

hotz, may your renovating adventures be nothing but happiness-inducing! Stay safe down there!

Kelsey, I'm so sorry for the loss of your kitties. *hugs*

DBA, how'd the appointment go?

MLF, gd is too cute!


----------



## hercsmama

Quick post from my phone!
We're something like an hour and a half from WIHH and CF's!!


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! 

Oh, I swear sometimes I don't know if I am coming or going. I think I need a turn signal. LOL! Or maybe just my own GPS. 

My brother is apparently coming to work on plumbing. I just found this out 2 minutes ago. It would have been nice to have a head's up but that's kind of how he rolls. "I'll be there in 2 hours." Sigh. 

Looks like I WIHH and Debi will catch a bit of the north shore or something and then call me around about 4 ish or whatever so I can get Debi's goodies to her. Between now and then I will be bouncing between my sister's place and my place depending on which house my brother is doing plumbing work on. Never dull. 

I have lost 8 pounds. A good solid 8 pounds and that's not fudging and playing with the dial on the scale. LOL! I am in the market for an exercise bike. Something smallish. Maybe even one of the folding ones. Dunno. Gotta keep making headway. 

I miss cookies. Not one cookie has passed my lips since September 23rd. I did have a little apple crisp, though.  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## IowaLez

Hi All of My Friends!

I have been so absent from this forum and ravelry, for so long. That stinks, as regular doses of fibery stuff is so great. I just don't seem to have the time. I just waded though the 12 p[ages of posts in just this one thread, and there are so many more threads to catch up on!!!

It took me weeks, but I finally got my paperwork from the court to go after Stan for not lettimg me get my belongings I left behind. I appealed to the magistrate to defer the filing fees, and he granted me that small favor. 30 years worth of stuff to go get, the list I had to file has over 80 items on it, like all my cheesemaking gear, my giant stash of fibers (I have some here but not much), my beer brewing stuff, and on and on... I only took the most important things with me, family things I treasure the most, my cut glass collection (huge), my 3 sets of china, and so forth. I am most worried about my fiber stash, I wasn't there to hang up a hot shot no pest strip like I normally do in Fall and Spring, when the attic temperatures are conducive to moths. I hope they are all okay, it would cost me thousands of $ to replace it all.... I think the hearing will end up taking an entire day in court to wade thru it all...

I am so broke this month. I have so little money to work with to begin with, and I still have to pay for some important things yet. I am going to have to borrow some $ from my Mom. My son doesn't earn much from his job, he works for a company that makes the insulated foam panels for tilt up buildings. He got hired full time last week, after working as a temp for the last 3 months, so he got a small raise, and his new health insurance is really good, and with dental included it's just $38 per month!!! It's thru Blue Cross and Wellmark, so I think Mayo Clinic will accept it for when he has to have the colorectal surgery that I had back in 2008. He inherited the gene mutation that causes FAP, so if he wants to live longer than 37-40 years, he has to have it removed, and the J pouch restorative surgery done. I learned last week that he was despondent and not going to have it done, mistakenly thinking he would die by the time he turns 50, and so he now knows that my birthmother's siblings lived into their early 70's. That's not super old, but you have to figure that her genes I got are diluted by my birthfather's, and also by his own father's, so no one can accurately predict he and I will not live longer.

Well, we didn't have enough $ to get the propane tank filled, so I got us qualified for low income heating assistance about 2 weeks ago. It will take some time for the government to actually mail the check to the propane company, but it is a big weight off our minds. Any little bit of help like that makes us worry less how we will pay for things, like not freezing to death this Winter.

I also had to deal with dental treatment, finding new psychiatric care, and then I spent a weekend with my daughter to babysit while she and her fiance went to an Ohio PLayers concert at a nearby casino. They were able to sell their house, and go though with the purchase of their new 16 acre farm property south of Des Moines, so now I will be helping them move on the 24th.

I have been busy drafting a new will, it's almost done, and I had to have my lawyer in Decorah create a new trust for my family, and so now it's ready to have it signed and notarized when my daughter's father comes down from Mpls to help them move. He's the new trustee.

It's been difficult for the cats here, my 3 don't really like the 4 already here, (7 cats is houseful!) so last week I order the Feliway diffusers and insets to hopefully end the spraying and fighting and general craziness. My son fenced in a large "kitty prison" in the backyard, but most of them escape, so we have to stay out there and monitor them. Only Missy and Itty Bitty are okay when they are out, and stay close to home.

Oh, and then my cheesemaking website domain expired so I had to pay for a year's worth of server hosting, and renew the domain. Stan had refused to let me have control of it back, but now it's mine, moved to the new server, and up and running. I spent all morning trying to get my new subdomain set up and running for my heirloom seed sales, cuz he won't let me have control of that one back, either. Making a subdomain for it means I don't have to spend more money, too. Unfortunately I'm not doing something right and have spent many hours trying to figure it out,so I have 3 support tickets in to fix it all up. Plus my Seed Savers Exchange membership has expired so that needs renewing.

I think I'm going to be eating lots of ramen noodles the rest of this month! And rice. I love the really, really, cheap macaroni and cheese box stuff, it's a fetish of mine, 25 cents per box is a big thrill for me, so that is cheap food, too.

And last but not least, while I was doing the babysitting, I watched a marathon of 15 episodes of Orange is The New Black on Netflix, and I got a huge bagful of fiber hand carded - a ton of beige alpaca fiber blended with the beautiful tan muga silk and white firestar, and I've begin spinning it up. It's rustic but beautiful. I have had a cowl project planned for alpaca for almost a year now, so it's finally gonna happen! Photos below!


----------



## lexierowsell

Baby day! 

My best cow (Pixie) gave me a perfect heifer calf this morning.


----------



## crobin

OMG!! That calf is soooo sweet. Don't ya just love baby days! Congrats. Girl or boy?


----------



## crobin

Sorry, just saw it was a heifer, congrats again.


----------



## Marchwind

Good to see you back Lez. I am sorry you and your family are having to go through such a difficult time. It does sound like you are getting things lined up and that is good. Keep plodding along one day at a time, you will get through this. I have a great website for anyone on a tight budget and who wants to eat healthy. It sure beats raman noodles for nutrition, www.budgetbytes.com. She is a great gal and keeps really good notes. She has a ton of information on her site so poke around a bit.

Lexirowsell, what a beautiful baby! Congratulations


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Howdy, everyone! Reporting on a fun-filled weekend we enjoyed with Hercsmama and Mr Hercsmama and Kasota, too. 

How great is it to be able to show such delightful folks our "neck of the woods" and share with them all the sights and sounds we love so much.

we had sooooooooooo 
much
fun!!!!!!!!!!

Hercsmama and I laughed until we cried, :hysterical: :rotfl: she got to try out all my wheels, and we really got to share some meaningful moments together. :kiss: :buds:

My only regret is that our time with Kasota was far too short, and that the Hercsmama home in Nebraska is so far away.  

Hercsmama has the "good camera" so hopefully she will be sharing better pictures soon.  Here are few pictures that I wanted to share with all of you. 

This is Mr and Mrs Hercsmama on the beautiful shore of Lake Superior (did I mention that lake freezes over, Hercsmama?) well, it does! and there they are at Split Rock Lighthouse (the Number 1 most photogenic photo op in the state of MN.) 

(It was a gorgeous day and they are such an adorable couple. Isn't she pretty as a picture and isn't the "Summer Love warp she knit GORGEOUS!?!??!!? Mr Hersmama is an absolute delight and such an all-round wonderful guy.  ) 

The last pic is me and Kasota goofing around while the boys did some heavy lifting!  Wish we could have spent more time together, Kasota- and we will, I promise!


----------



## Miz Mary

BEAUTIFUL pictures ! What a great shot of the lighthouse in the background !


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Loving the photos. Wish I could have been there too. 
You all look great.


----------



## Marchwind

It would be fun to do a gathering. I know I'll be back in Minnesota in August next year for my son's wedding. I have no ideas how much time off Ill have or just what all will be going on. WIHH I'm told that Nabraska isn't really that far from MN. I suppose it depends on where in the state you are going but I think it is closer than MI is but I'm not sure.

Great photos! It's so nice to see the faces of the people behind the names. Hope mr. And Mrs. Hercsmama made it home alright.


----------



## hercsmama

Oh my lord, what a weekend!
We had WAY to much fun with WIHH and CF!!
Kas you are a gem, just a pure gem, can't wait until we come back up in the Spring.
Dh is already making plans, so funny!
BTW, that lake actually freezes up in the winter, did ya'll know that?
Also, apparently, WIHH, when you drive down a road, and you do it again, it looks like the same road!:nana:ound:ound:
We got home around 9:30 last night, all the critters are well.
I'll download and post pics in a bit!!
Wait until ya'll see the great shots I got!


----------



## Kasota

It sure was great to see WIHH and Hercsmama! Bummer that I could just spend a blink with them but what a treat it was even so! Their husbands and my brother all looked like they were spun out of the same fleece. lol! 

I would so love to have a gathering with a whole bunch of us.  

Mom has her doc appointments today so we'll be heading out in a couple hours. I have the whole day off work. 

Summer is gone. The Hosta leaves are translucent gold. A few rugged rose bushes keep giving me a blossom here, a blossom there but most of the color on their branches are from deep red rose hips. I'll have to gather some before it freezes. Even the color of the morning sky seems to be a more cool blue. The trees outside my window have lost their leaves and in the early light their branches show up like black lace against the sky. Winter is coming.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, you paint such a wonderful word picture. There is NOTHING like autumn in Minnesota. 

The bluest blues, more than 51 shades of gray , and a palette of reds, greens, golds, bronze, orange, yellows, golds, burgundies, golds, purples, persimmon, vermillion, browns, golds, rusts...sigh. But amid all the color, we know whats coming  - those same leaves will be on the ground before long (they are actually kind of overdue) and after that? Whiteness. We have been blessed with an awesome Indian Summer this October. :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

Kasota, I was lamenting the short time we had to spend with you  and thats when my sweetie, Cabin Fever, recommended to me that I need to pick a weekend, gather my buddies from here, and make some hotel reservations to go see my "Northshore Fiber Buddies" - you, AriesGoat (Marianne), and another friend(Nancy) in Hibbing. I NEED to do that - but am sure that will be after deer season and after we get all the equipment tucked in for winter, and after we gather and split all the firewood we have already downed and cut in the woods. I will let you know and see what we can to coordinate things. 

Maybe we can take a basket weaving class on a Saturday morning, hit the local yarnery, then come to the hotel lobby (or library, or knit shop, or some other public area) and spin and knit and play, have a nice supper at a local dining establishment, and enjoy each others company. I would love another chance to go up to Knife River and hit that darling Scandinavian shop - B.E. Nelson's silversmith's jewelery shop - and "Playing with Yarn" in Knife River.

Keep that in the back of your mind. And let me know if there are any weekends that might be strictly verboten. Since you and AriesGoat (Marianne) are both local, you could sleep in your own beds and come and go as you like/ or need to. I think this would be a blast. 

Marchwind, you MUST keep us informed as to your Minnesota travel plans so we can plan a meetup! :nanner:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all. It's Tuesday, and my first day in many months with no pigs. Last three made their way to processing plant yesterday.
About 3 more weeks and my meat birds will go bye bye.
This weekend I am planning on selling some of my layers, as they just arent laying.
I am running out of animals, but, that's good, less to keep thawed out throughout winter.

My back has been sporadic lately, so i try not to push it too much, but firewood still needs cut, when it gets dry enough to do so.

Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Kasota

DBA, so good to see you post. I have been wondering how you were doing and figured you were either getting ready for winter or working on that blanket! 

I finished my first ever knitted hat. Posted on the October current projects thread. I was surprised at how the top turned out. Looks all fancy and hard to do and it was easy peasy. I started another hat last night before I went to bed. It doesn't take much yarn to make a hat. 

Hopefully this work week will be easier than last week. Boss is out of town and her boss is out of town so their focus will be on our California team. Maybe I can get some work done. LOL! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My new wheel is finally in the US!!! :bouncy: It must have gone by boat. It's in New York and going USPS now it's across the ocean, so I'm guessing it will take another three days. Maybe four. 
I put new yarns on my website last night. Everything from super bulky merino to llama lace. 
And I'm still waiting on store keys.


----------



## hercsmama

DBA, so glad to see you're still alive!:grin:

Kas, fingers crossed you have a nice relaxing week.

Well, back to reality for us. Dh just left a bit ago has to go do a pressure test on some fire pipe he installed last week, then several other calls.
I'm running into Kearney in a bit, just a few errands, and then back out here to meet the UPS guy. Dh ordered some truck stock that is being delivered around noon. 
We are having crazy weather for October, going to be close to 80 all week. Just nuts!
But I suppose we should enjoy it now, as Winter will be here soon enough.


----------



## Marchwind

Yesterday was an exciting day. I was able to pull my new foster dog from the pound. Her name is Mavis, I like it and I think it will stick. She is a Shar Pei mix, no clue what her other half is. She isn't very big and I doubt she will get much bigger. She is about a year old. I got her checked out at the vet, tested for heartworm and all of her shots up to date. She is now going into quarantine for two weeks before she comes to live with me. they do this because all dogs that come out of the pound are sick, she has kennel cough, and although she seems fine it is a precautionary measure so she wont infect my dogs or dogs in the neighborhood with nasties she may have. waiting 2 weeks will be very difficult. She is super sweet! here are a few pictures of her.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Oh my gosh. She is so cute! I bet she has no trouble at all finding a home. Wish I could.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am told I get keys to the shop tomorrow evening.

:nanner:


Mavis is a cute dog!


----------



## featherbottoms

What a cute puppy!!!

SvenskaFlicka, that's great news. You'll be up and running full speed in no time.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I'm home!!! As fun being away is it's great to be home and see my sheepies and sleep in my own bed. 

You all have been so busy, it would make me tiard if I wasn't already.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Hotcatz, I have 2 little looms like that. Granddaughter has already claimed one.

I don't even want to discuss bad backs, knees, ankles & this time of cold, wet weather.

K&M, congratulations!! Woosh, you're going to be busy!

Congratulations on the weight loss! Most excellent!

Can't wait to hear/see the adventures of you, Debi & WIHH.

Gotta love jersey heifer calves.

Lez, even with the hardships it sounds like you are putting one foot in front of the other. Keep it up!

Great photos WIHH!

DBA, our hogs went in last week ... I miss them.

Hooray for new wheel in the US day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh! Was at my guild's fiber fest this weekend. Bought more fiber than I needed, picked up a few ribbons in the viewers choice (1 blue, 2 reds, 1 white), taught a RH warping class & crunched the festival numbers (I'm the treasurer) ... then went & got my hair tipped in green ... just because


----------



## hotzcatz

And here I was thinking that would be some interesting yarn when it was spun up!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all. It's Humpday, good or bad, it is what it is.
Been now several days without rain, I might be able to get the tiller into the garden today, I hope.
Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## hercsmama

Morning!
DBA, watch your back!:kiss:
We are supposed to get a bit of rain later today, I sure hope we do...
Dh helped me feed everybody this morning, and he is off to work. I have set myself a project. I will be totally emptying our extra room, hooo boy.
But we need to get the new floors down in there, and we are looking for an extra bed as well.
I also need to make some Cranberry juice, and get that canned up.
Crossing my fingers for some fiber time later!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Morning, everyone!

Hercsmama, I am getting Kasota's package from you to her off to the post office this morning. :kiss: Sorry for the delay! She is gonna be tickled pink! 

We could use some of that rain, Hercsmama, so send it on here after you are done with it. 

I am STILL making mittens for grandchildren - I just wish I could squeeze in more hours to get them all done soon :sob: - but I am told this weekend will be more lumberjacking  and raking leaves while the gorgeous weather holds. I know he is right - the mittens will have to wait a bit longer. 

have a great day, everybody!


----------



## MDKatie

Happy Wednesday, everyone! Cyndi, LOVE the green tips! I've been wanting to do something funky like that too! 

Mavis, what a cute name for a cute dog! I think she's party donkey with those ears! :grin:

It looks like WIHH, Kas, and Hercs had a great time! Love the pics!!! 

I can't remember everyone else to comment on, and I'm sorry! 

It's a rainy day here...plugging along at work. I've had my coffee so I'm going to get some work done before it wears off!! :gaptooth:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Today I'm finishing a Viking dress and mailing off fleeces... And maybe building a sales counter. 
My wheel hasn't moved according to tracking.


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs is off work this week, and I have been hoping to get lots done around the house. It hasn't happened yet, though! We had my littlest lady's first field trip Monday (pumpkin patch, huge hit), then we went out to my dad's to repair the spring on the chicken coop door (coyotes found their way in over the weekend and decimated our hen population..finished off all of the kids' girls), then had my son's parent/teacher conferences. Yesterday we went to preschool and then painted pumpkins and watched the World Series (I don't care for baseball, but my husband loves it and since our home team is playing I watched, too). Hopefully we'll be at home for long enough to get our bedroom re-organized today, but we have more P/T conferences and I work this evening, so we'll see!!

Have a wonderful Wednesday, everyone!!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, everyone has been sooooo busy!! 

WIHH and Debi - I am so excited about the package!!! I simply cannot believe my good fortune and Debi's delightful generosity. What a blessing. I can't wait... 

Cyndi, I thought that pic was going to be spinning fiber, too! Congrats on the ribbons!  

Taylor, the pumpkin patch sounds like fun.  Bummer about the chickens.  

Svenska, I sure hope you get your wheel soon! You must be on pins and needles. Did you get the keys to the shop? 

MDKatie - lol @ party donkey! 

Marchwind I love the name Mavis. She looks like a character. 

DBA, are you tilling your pumpkin patch in preparation for spring planting? (that's a lot of Ps) 

I started another hat, this time on some Addi Turbos that I bought off of someone on Ravelry. Oh, my. Talk about slick. Very much nicer than what I had been using! I can even knit faster with them.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas,without a doubt, I adore all of my Addi's!


----------



## Kasota

Debi, do you have fixed ones or clicks or ? 

The ones I have are fixed. I rather like them. When they first arrived I was a little disappointed in that I thought the tips were not very sharp. This is the first I have used them and the tip works like a dream. I do not need them any sharper at least not for what I am doing right now. 

I want more.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have keys! 

Also according to tracking my wheel has not moved. 

This is all too much excitement!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

My ram enjoying the first pumpkin of the season. The whole flock was thrilled to see them again. I truly think that this is their second favorite season (after spring when they finally get green grass). My ram was so excited watching me break up the pumpkin he was dancing.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, I started replacing all my needles with Addis a few years ago, so I pretty much have them all now. Still a few cable lengths I'm missing in the Turbos, but, well, yea.

Kelsey that is so great! Can't wait to drive out and see your store!

LAC, I know what you mean about dancing sheep. My girls get all sorts of excited when I bring them a treat. I had so much Zucchini this year, I would leave some on the vines and let them grow to biblical proportions. Then toss them to the flock. They love them.

Cyndi, the hair is too cute! I'm not that brave, but have considered a blue streak a time or two, always chicken out though.

Well, it is super foggy, and drippy here this morning. We need the moisture, so it's a good thing.
Got a lot done in the extra room yesterday. I'll be ripping out carpet today, oh joy.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

'Mornin all.
Frost on here this morning. Yup, winter is on the way.
I have the great pleasure of going to yet another orthopedic Dr appointment today, fun fun.
Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Grid wall is up!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Svens, looks like progress, good job.

Now on to my rant for the day, I hate doctors.
Yet another appointment with a doctor who says, I can see you have problems, but i cant do anything for you. Make appointment to see yet another doctor, then come back to see me for a follow up.
Until then, don't do anything that causes you pain, no standing or walking on concrete, no carrying firewood, no stooping, bending, twisting, etc.

So basicly I am to stay in bed and wait another 40 years or so till I die.

I hate doctors.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Some of the nicest people I know are doctors. :lookout:My daughter is one, :angel: my son-in-law is one, :angel: my life was saved by one :angel:, etc. :kiss:

So I don't hate doctors - I just sometimes hate what they have to tell me. It's not THEIR fault, they are just the messengers. 

Sorry you got crumby news.


----------



## Marchwind

Woo Hoo SvenskaFlicka!!!!!!!

Kasota Addis are great needles. I have friends who have the clicks and they love them. And yes, you can actually knit faster, or so they claim. That's why they call them Turbos


----------



## Kasota

Oh, DBA, that is just rotten. I sure wish there was an answer for you. Is there any kind of brace that you could wear that would help stabilize your back for those times when you are out doing the things you need to do, love to do and need to do? Just wondering if there is a way that would help keep you from additional damage. Because you can't simply lay down and not do anything. I know it has to be so, so discouraging. Don't give up. Sure am keeping you in prayers, my friend. 

Speaking of prayers...a friend of mine just had one answered. Three weeks ago her mom was fine. Then she got a fungal meningitis. It has been HORRIBLE. Took weeks to diagnose and they watched her deteriorate...and get worse and worse. They had to put her on life support and they were thinking this was it. Well, the docs found a medication that is dealing with the infection and the neurologist is now saying he thinks she can have a full recovery. Talk about a roller coaster ride from despair to hope. 

We just don't know what life will bring. Sometimes I get so used to bad things happening that I start to expect them. It's like waiting for the other shoe to fall. And yet sometimes what we get instead is unexpected hope. Help not looked for. Blessings that fall like rain on dry ground. DBA, don't you give up hope. 

Kelsey - congrats on the shelves going up!!! WOOOOT!!!! 

LAC that is too cute about your sheep dancing in excitement over a pumpkin feed! LOL! 

One more day to get through before the weekend. Saturday we are having a baby shower for my niece. Too much drama. I love my niece. We'll have a good time. I will be glad when it is over and I can come home and knit with my pretty silvery needles. 

I really like how the yarn shows up so clearly against the silver and how they shine and how much better they feel in my hands than anything I've used. The silvery shine makes me think of elves. You really can knit more quickly in them. They feel like they are helping me along rather than hindering me. Magic needles. Hmmmm. Maybe I will try socks. What size needles would I need to order to do socks in that magic loop I hear everyone talking about?


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm in my hotel room in NC ready for the start of SAFF tomorrow. My booth is set up and we hit the ground running in the morning. We are in "the barn" and it's pretty rustic, although the dirt floor is covered with indoor/outdoor carpet. I'm not very optimistic; as usual, my booth feels tiny but I'm confident that my bags are well made (and I'm hoping buyers will agree).

I kind of understand the frustration with doctors. It seems that too many of them see their patients as a chart to manage or a case study to figure out instead of a real live person who has to live every minute of every day with their diagnosis. It's not a 5-10 minute office visit for them. God bless the doctors and nurses who take time to connect with people, even on an ever-tightening schedule.

ETA: Kasota, I use size 1 or 2 needles with a 32-40 inch cable for magic loop.


----------



## Kasota

> Kasota, I use size 1 or 2 needles with a 32-40 inch cable for magic loop.


Do you use one or two circular needles? Anyone have a good link for magic loop? 

BBC, I have no doubt that people will LOVE your bags!


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, ML is worked on one needle. This is an awesome video. She has an entire series if you follow the link she lists.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KccLlkTKzE[/ame]

DBA, I'm so sorry you didn't get good news. But at least your Dr. admits he can't handle it. Better for him to send you to a specialist, than screw it up worse.


----------



## Kasota

TY for the link! I think I can learn this! I had to use dpns doing the top of my hat and I found it really awkward. I am going to go loopy....


----------



## MDKatie

You're brave to try ML, Kas. It seems hard. I love my DPNs...I use them all the time though. I was scared of those at first, too, so maybe ML isn't that hard. 

So glad it's Friday! Only a few more hours to get through, and then I'm free until Monday! There's a reenactment this weekend near us. I think we'll go and see what it's all about. The kid should enjoy it. Here's the blurb: Mount Harmon is hosting a National Revolutionary War Re-enactment & Colonial Festival, complete with British & Rebel Encampments, military skirmishes, tactical demonstrations, colonial marketplace, manor house tours, food vendors & much more. Don&#8217;t miss this chance to see history come to life at this National living history event coming to Mount Harmon.


----------



## Taylor R.

My weekend has already begun! The kiddos are out of school today, so I get to stay home and spend time with them (and clean house, of course). The girls are having crafty time, gluing beads to paper in the shape of their initials, the little guy is building mini Lego spaceships, and they're all getting along happily. I'd take one day like this over 10 days running around like crazy people trying to make it to all of the various assorted activities.

Good luck with your sales, BBChick! You make a fantastic product, and I hope the shoppers recognize that.

Kelsey, so glad you're getting up and running in the shop!

DBA, you're in my thoughts. Don't get too discouraged.

Kas, you are such a tenacious learner!!


----------



## crobin

Test picture


----------



## Marchwind

Corbin do you need help?


----------



## crobin

Yes!!! Can't seem to get pictures to upload. I am using my androud phone, only internet we have. I click on reply, then the camera, then gallery. It says it is uploading, but the picture doesn't show. What am I doing wrong, it is so frustrating.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Only way I can upload pics from my Android phone is with photobucket.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debi, how are you doing with smoking?
I havent had a smoke since about 2:00 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## hercsmama

Not well....
I do try to remember to use my vapor thing most of the time...but yeah, I suck at this quitting thing......


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hang in there, my wife has one of those Vuse vapor things, and bought me one today.
I used it a couple of times, but it is too harsh.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Grand opening next Saturday!


----------



## lexierowsell

Dog pile! 

That's nearly 200lbs of doberman underneath wee Willis' pillow pile...

He weighs 17lbs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

hercsmama said:


> Not well....
> I do try to remember to use my vapor thing most of the time...but yeah, I suck at this quitting thing......


You and me both. I did real well the first 3 weeks. Got down to under half a pack (from a pack to pack + daily).

I just keep forgetting about my vapor .... We Can Do It!!

DBA, I have some good doctors that give me the straight poop. I don't like what they have to say, but my body concurs with them. I have a 20%+ curvature in my thoracic area, in the sacral area, I have blown out discs between S1 & S2 and between S2 & S3. On top of that I have degenerative joint disease and fibromyalgia. Pain is my life. I have chosen to NOT go with corrective surgery. My nerves are so strange. After an ACL replacement over a decade ago, the forward/outside of my calf is numb. My neurosurgeon told me that I could get surgery for my discs, but I have a 50% chance of them getting better or staying the same & a 50% chance of them getting worse. With my nerve systems seemingly a bit more odd than normal, I've elected not to get the surgery.

I don't like taking pain medications. Hydrocodone does absolutely nothing for me except make me bitchy. Naproxen Sodium, Tramadol or Oxycodone are what I have to take when the pain gets too bad, or when my lower back or legs just totally numb out on me. Odd feeling, it is. Having the sensation of being numb but being in pain at the same time.

I've learned to pace myself,well .... most of the time, and if I don't I know that I will be totally on my back for a day or two. I make sure it is worth it!!!


Lexie ... I love me some Dobies!!!

Kelsie .... on top of getting your brick & mortor in shape, I've added to your pile o'stuff to do by ordering some awesome roving!


----------



## hercsmama

That's where I'm at Cyndi, down from a pack to half a pack, so I guess that's something. A small victory is better than none right?:gaptooth:

Kelsey, you have to wait one more weekend!! Next weekend is when we go pick up our new Ram up in Alliance, and I can't get to York. Well, maybe I can Sunday.....will you be open Sunday's?

BBC, I bet you sell out of those adorable bags you make. I saw WIHHs, and it was beautiful!

Taylor, I so remember Lego days with the boys, miss those times..

Katie, post pics of the reenactment!

Lexie, love the "Dog pile". When it gets cold, my cats like to pile up on my dogs, the dogs love it, lol!

Hope everyone else is doing well..

Today dh and I have to go pick up MORE tin. Sheep shelters seem to be our life...
Also we are in the market for a decent used tractor. Something just big enough to move our big round bales, oh and a shredder. We have so much hay waste, we are thinking if we shred it, before feeding, hopefully it will cut back on the waste, and save us money in the long run on feed.
We also made the decision not to sell any more wethers. We have 7 left, and will be keeping them all for our freezer.
I haven't bought meat at the store in over a year, and was shocked at the price of 80/20 hamburger a few weeks ago, 5.00 a pound, Holy moly!
I did the math and we are getting 150.00 for wethers right now, but that is a total of 100 pounds of meat, after processing. At 5.00 a pound that's 500.00 I have to spend to replace them, basically. So for every one we sell, we lose 350.00!
Better to let them stay here, and process them as we need for our own use. We have the pasture, and I already have the hay for winter feeding.
Next year we will keep all the wethers as well. Just makes sense to me with meat prices predicted to keep rising.:runforhills:

Off for a bit of fiber time before feeding!


----------



## Marchwind

For all of you quitting smoking I wish you well. It isn't easy, you lie to yourself (I'll just have one) and play games and it doesn't work the way you want. Be strong! You can do it!

SvenskaFlicka your shop looks beautiful, and well organized. Good luck with the grand opening! Take pictures and let us celebrate with you.

Corbin, I can't upload photos from my phone either (also an android). I use Flickr and copy the bbc code and paste it here. I think if you use the app for Homesteading Today you may be able to post photos. If you still have a hard time let me know, send me a PM.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Cyndi, I already shipped your roving out! Look for it today or Monday. Do you have any special plans for it? 
Debi, I don't know if I can wait. The plan is to be open Tuesday through Saturday, 9:30-5. I might be open Sunday Grand opening weekend. I'll let you know. 
And of course I'll take and post lots of pictures! 

Everyone else sounds so busy too! I believe in you all! You can stop smoking!


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, all! 

Kelsey, just look at you go!!! Love all of those colors! I can't wait to see how it will grow as you go...  

Lexie, love the dog pile! What are the dobie's names? 

Quitting smoking is brutal. Just utterly brutal...but it can be done!!! 

Today is going to be busy! I have been running a coat/hat/mitten drive at work to benefit the Damiano Center in Duluth. My car is stuffed to the gills with donated items and this is only a portion of what we have collected at work. It's just all that I could fit in my car. So I need to get down to Damiano and get those things off-loaded. 

Then it's on to the baby shower. My niece is due in December and we're having a shower for her. My sister has been getting ready for it for weeks and is in a tizzy because her house is very small and it will be crammed full of people and she's not sure how it will all work out. Well, it will work out one way or another and everyone will have a good time. 

Featherbottoms has shipped my loom!!! :happy: It should be here next week. 

I have a craft fair coming up the first Sat in Nov and if I had it to do all over again I wouldn't have signed up for it. Even now I would back out if it wasn't for that my sister does this with me every year and she has been working so hard on her stuff. The past year has been so crazy. I haven't been able to work on things for the sale because I have had to take care of stuff for other people. Oh, well. Hopefully she will have enough to fill up the two tables because I sure don't. I will very likely feel shamed by my meager offerings when in the past I have had one of the best set ups at the fair. I will just be glad when it is over.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota, I wish I could spend any time at the scroll saw without hurting my back. If I could, i would whip out several lucets for you, to fill space in your booth. Unfortunately, after about 5 minutes on the saw, standing or sitting, the leaning over kills my lower back.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Kelsey - Are you going to dress in your Swedish dresses as you oversee your store? That would be so cool. It would be a great draw and people would come just to see you.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, you are such a sweetheart. 

Gretchen Ann, Kelsey could be her own window display. She could be all dressed up at her spinning wheel.... 

I finished up the baby afghan for my niece but forgot to take pictures of it before I wrapped it up. Nothing like coming down to the wire. I finished it 1 hour before the shower. LOL! 

I have decided I have a lot of yarn. Lots of it is left overs from other projects because most my projects would be big and I didn't want to run out. Now that I have discovered the wonders of small projects and circular needles I find I am shopping my stash which is pretty awesome...only I have LOTS of unorganized one skeins. I need do do a Martha Stewart on my stash and get it organized. I forget what I even have...

Well - off to the baby shower!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Cyndi, I already shipped your roving out! Look for it today or Monday. Do you have any special plans for it?


It's here, it's here!! It is just beautiful also!!

It will be dyed then spun up for socks. Don't know what colors and don't know what pattern yet.

This is what I got: Kraemer Sterling Silk and Silver Roving and it looks even nicer in real life!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, I have all the fleeces boxed up and ready to be shipped to the mill. I am getting the romney mixed with some black alpaca i had, it will be about a 75% to 25%. Should be lovely. And the icelandic fleeces i am just getting carded together. I meant to take pictures before, but just got caught up today. I will make sure i get pictures of the roving when it comes back. I am sending it to Spinderella mill in UT. The turnaround for a small amount is 4-6 months. Maybe i will be able to play with it some before the new addition gets here. They are a small mill, and seem to have good prices with a good turnaround time considering it is just two of them. They also spin if you want yours back as yarn. I asked if they had done icelandic and they said yes, a lot. So hopefully it comes back beautiful. I fit three icelandic fleeces, 1 lb of alpaca and a 4 lb romney in one box. Hope it all comes out ok.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That's the same fiber Kraemer makes their sterling sock yarn from-- it should be beautiful when you are done with it!


----------



## Kasota

Wow, does that ever look like nice stuff!! Sure seemed to get there quickly! 

What a crazy day it has been. The baby shower ended up being a total hot mess. UGH. Then the power went out in the house.  Finally came back on a bit ago. Mom is a shaken up mess over the "hot mess" of the day and I'm just flat exhausted. 

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My Bavarian Spinning Wheel was supposed to arrive today but it didn't.  There have been no tracking updates since the 20th.

We went to a gun show today. I got a new little Muddy Girl conceal carry handgun (Muddy Girl is a type of pink and purple woodland camouflage) and I got a really cheap Griswold cast iron waffle iron! I can't wait to make waffles! Philip told me to go ahead and get it, and about as I told the guy at the booth I wanted it, a lady came up behind me planning to get it. She took it well though.

And I finished my Norwegian mittens! I'll get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## hotzcatz

You may have found an _inexpensive_ Griswold cast iron waffle iron, but there are no *cheap* ones.  Mine says "Griswald" on it, too! Anything cast iron made by Griswald is good stuff! Good luck on your shop, it looks lovely!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning.
Up at 2 this morning, I hate coyotes, but I adore my dogs!

No one got in the fence, well not voluntarily anyway. Maggie managed to pull one partially through...Murph did his best to help her, and the rest of the pack ran off..:rock:
Needless to say, we'll deal with the carcass when it's light out.
Dh is back to bed, the dogs are enjoying a well deserved extra raw bone out back, and I'm up for the day.:boring:
Dh and I are taking the bike into Kearney later this morning, some people are trying to forma Chapter, of the same club we rode with back in Texas. Apparently, it's all kinds of messed up, and we have been invited by the State President to go check it out...We were three year Patches back in TX. and I think they are hoping we want to get involved again...not really sure if we do or not. We really don't have the time to commit properly..we'll see.
I'm having a time spinning on Miss Seraphine suddenly. Actually, every time I switch out her bobbins, it takes me hours to get her to take up right again..I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, I do it all the same every time.
I think this afternoon, I'll try changing out her drive band...maybe that'll do it. Very frustrating!:hair


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

way to go Maggie and Murph!!!

I'm up trying to get geared up for the day ahead. 

We've spent the last two days bringing in firewood. 

We split, hauled, and stacked about 5 full cords of oak (or 15 face cords). We figure this is for the 2018-2019 heating season or beyond. Thankfully, firewood does not deteriorate here in the frozen north like it does in the south. And it feels good to be so well-prepared so far in advance. That, and we hate to let any downed tree go to waste.

I wrestled some huge rounds yesterday with a cant hook to get them out of the woods and into the clearing for splitting. I am getting to be a pretty good lumberjack, I must say. 

There are some aching joints and sore muscles today but we will get those kinks worked out when we hit the woods again  today when we attempt to bring in the pine that has either had to be cut or the pine that has blown down. 

Then, if we have any juice left, we will attack the leaf situation before the rain sets in. 


Lots of work. Not enough time, not enough energy.


----------



## kandmcockrell

well, i am up. Slept in a little late. Put my daughters birthday cake in the oven and making pancakes for her birthday breakfast. She is three today!!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Got a question. Would the alpaca yarn that Kelsey has be good for a cowl? Or would it stretch and not retain its shape? I am doing a katniss cowl kinda like WIHH did. Need. Bulky yarn, but need something really next to the skin soft. Amy suggestions?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

K&M, I'd add a bit of wool with it. The weight of the bulky yarn would really stretch it & alpaca has no memory..

I'd use straight alpaca for light weight projects like shawls & lace scarves


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Out of my yarns, I'd suggest either the Ushaya Suya or the Balder Bulky for such a cowl. Both are really bulky and very soft.
You could also potentially use the Kraemer Perfection Chunky with two strands. I only have bright colors but would be willing to order in another color if you wantedâ it's a new line.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Or you could do a Forerunner and carry along another strand of wool with the Alpaca like Cyndi suggested.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Great idea, Kelsey, working with multiple yarns would do the trick.

"Do a Forerunner" LOL!


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> I did the math and we are getting 150.00 for wethers right now, but that is a total of 100 pounds of meat, after processing.


You're getting back 100 lbs of meat for EACH wether? What do they weigh (live weight) when you are sending them? That's a LOT of meat for a lamb! Or are these adult wethers? And go Maggie and Murphy!! :rock:


Here are some pictures from the reenactment. It was a fun day! LOTS to see!


----------



## MDKatie

Couple more...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That looks like so much fun! Wish I could go to that!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Kelsy, which is softer more next to the skin, Ushaya Suya or the Balder Bulky?


----------



## hercsmama

MDKatie said:


> You're getting back 100 lbs of meat for EACH wether? What do they weigh (live weight) when you are sending them? That's a LOT of meat for a lamb! Or are these adult wethers? And go Maggie and Murphy!! :rock:
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures from the reenactment. It was a fun day! LOTS to see!


This is for 1 1/2 yo's, they are at almost 160# right now. We start taking them in another month or 2.. Mind you these are hair sheep, so no wool weight to consider either...
The 6 month olds are at about 85#s average weight right now.


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> This is for yearlings, they are at almost 160# right now. We start taking them in another month or 2.. Mind you these are hair sheep, so no wool weight to consider either...


That's still a great yield. It pains me to see the price of beef in the store, too. We rarely buy any beef. We have lamb, and we try to get a deer or two each season, and that's our red meat. It's nice to have beef now and then, though!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

kandmcockrell said:


> Kelsy, which is softer more next to the skin, Ushaya Suya or the Balder Bulky?


I'll let you know once I am in the store today-- I'm still finishing up things that need to be done here before I open! lol


----------



## lexierowsell

hercsmama said:


> This is for 1 1/2 yo's, they are at almost 160# right now. We start taking them in another month or 2.. Mind you these are hair sheep, so no wool weight to consider either...
> The 6 month olds are at about 85#s average weight right now.



That's great yield! I have woolies, but a farmer I know is taking dorpers in at 100-120, and getting a 45% yield... 

My lambs are going to the as hoggets too, in the spring.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Where is our Dreamy aka Woodpecker?


----------



## hercsmama

lexierowsell said:


> That's great yield! I have woolies, but a farmer I know is taking dorpers in at 100-120, and getting a 45% yield...
> 
> My lambs are going to the as hoggets too, in the spring.


My "fat boys" are nice sized, but I can only take partial credit. They are Barbados, but, somewhere back there is a bit of Targhee, and they are seriously about twice the "normal" Barbados size. 
It was a matter of breeding to a Targhee Ram, than a Barbados for those ewe lambs, then a Targhee again, then 2 breeding generations got back with Barbados. I want to say my Ewe's are right around 150 or so..so actually I have "jumbo" Barbados, lol!:rock:


----------



## MDKatie

Here are a few more pics of the reenactment.


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie that looks like so much fun.


----------



## 7thswan

OK, is that one Guy a Dr.?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

He's a scary Revolutionary War Doctor...


----------



## Kasota

What terrific pictures! Looks like a fun time! 

It's hard to keep up on what all everyone is doing. Our FAC thread sure does zip right along! 

I'm worried about WP. 

Still picking up the pieces around here from the disastrous Saturday Baby Shower. Long and short, my SIL was mad at my sister for hosting when she wanted it to be at her house under her control so she sabotaged it. She told some people my sister didn't want their babies at her house and didn't like their children so they should come to HER house instead where they would be welcomed. People thought the shower had been moved. She asked the mother to be and her mom and grandmother to "just stop by" at her house for a visit "on the way" to my sisters. Only she had people there for a baby shower. So no one went to my sister and mom's shower except the mother to be and her mom and her grandmother. 

Who does stuff like this?? UGH!!!


----------



## crobin

My sweet milk cows, Olivia and Cranberry. Thank you Marchwind!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh my...

That IS a disaster! Who does things like that?


----------



## lexierowsell

Jeeeesh, what a disaster. 

Are those brown swiss ladies? Gorgeous!!!


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all.
I started tilling the north half of my garden yesterday, got about half of it done, shouldn't have done it. Then got on the lawn mower and mowed the yard, mowed one area twice as it will be added to the garden next year, I scalped it. There again, shouldn't have done that.
Then got my chainsaw out and cut down a big ugly crabapple tree, again, shouldn't have done that.

About halfway through tilling, I took a muscle relaxer and two pain pills, so i was able to cope. By the time they wore off I was hurting, still not feeling great today.

But, on a positive note, still smoke free since Thursday afternoon.


----------



## hercsmama

DBA, what are we going to do with you? Hope you feel better sometime today..

Crobin, they are gorgeous! Love those sweet faces..

Kas, I'm at a loss, completely at a loss. What a horrible, mean, petty thing to do! To be so self centered as to intentionally sabotage a baby shower? Wow, just wow.:catfight:

Today is another day buried in paperwork, have I mentioned how much I hate paperwork?
Cast on a new hat, for me this time. 
WIHH and Kas, I am using that same yarn I made the wrap with I had on up there. I had one skein left after that, and this pattern should use it up nicely.


----------



## MDKatie

7thswan said:


> OK, is that one Guy a Dr.?





SvenskaFlicka said:


> He's a scary Revolutionary War Doctor...


Yes, a doctor, but the doc was really a woman. :grin: Not a great picture, I guess. 


crobin, love the gorgeous Swissies!! 

Kas, that's terrible!! What an awful thing to do!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My spinning wheel has had no tracking updates since last Monday. I'm starting to get nervous. 
USPS is trying to find out where it is.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker, honey, if you are reading this, you are on my heart. &#9829; 

Kasota, that SIL sounds like one I'd like to try and baptize and hold underwater jest a little too long, if you know what I mean? Okay, that was just mean of me - but sometimes - grrrrrrrrrrrr.

Hercsmama, we got brave last evening and tried out those Nebraska Jalapeno Pickled Quail Eggs you and Keith brought us and I am here to tell ya, they are yummmm-mmmmyyyyy! :bouncy: :dance: :nanner: I have never had a quail egg much less a pickled egg much less a jalapeno pickled quail egg! OH! I sent the pattern off to yesterday and can you share with me the name of the place you go to for sale yarns? Elan? Or something like that? 

MDKatie, that looks like a cool Revolutionary War reenactment. We have lots of Indian/Voyageur reenactment/rendezvous in our area and they are fun, too. (I especially like to see when the voyageurs flip up their capotes when they sit down and I can see where their leggings come up to and that they don't have any drawers on! :socked:  :hysterical:

DBA - my chiropractor and physical therapist agree that the WORST thing for my back is the riding lawnmower - because it is constantly jarring my spine and injuring it. 

And a warning about the muscle relaxers and pain meds, just because you don't_* FEEL*_ the pain does not mean that you aren't injuring yourself WORSE by NOT knowing how badly its hurting and therefor stopping the activity that is injuring it. :shrug: So, use them as you need them but do not ever think for a minute that just because "it doesn't hurt" :nono: that you aren't wrecking it worse than it was. Be careful out there and don't abuse your most important piece of equipment - YOU!

Kelsey, hope you wheel shows up and is safely in your custody soon!


----------



## hercsmama

Here's that site, http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/default.aspx

You have to register, to order. But it's no big deal. They send an email every few days or so. When they have a bag sale LOOK OUT!
The prices are great, on entire bags. I've never been unhappy with their service, or quality.
So glad ya'll liked the eggs! Tell CF dh said he's proud of him for being brave! LOL!!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Kelsey, did you get a chance to check the yarn?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The Ushaya is definitely softer and bulkier.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I read about your family fiasco and was so flabbergasted and PO'd for you that I couldn't post earlier. That is just despicable, NOT okay, and mean and spiteful. I am so glad that I dont have someone like that in my family. i most certainly would disown that witch. WIHH Ill hold her feet. Maybe we can do it in Lake Superior 

DBA do we need to strap you down? You just undid all the good you had done by resting and taking it easy, and probably made it worse. I think the pain pills need to be flushed so you feel every inch of pain and STOP trying to do things you KNOW you're not supposed to.

Beautiful cows!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Yes, I know the pills only mask the pain, but I was going nuts. Seeing all this stuff needing done, and sick and tired of feeling useless and not getting anything done.
I knew it would likely hurt worse later, but yesterday was so nice, 79* and sunny. We have a chance of flurries by this weekend, so I wanted to be able to take advantage of the last really nice day of the year and get some things done.
But I have taken it easy today, kinda had to, hurting. And now i have two and a half  weeks to get get healed and rested, deer season is quickly approaching. And I will NOT miss that, need to stock the freezer.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

It's snowing!!!!  Won't last since we are expecting a warmup this weekend (only got up to 39ÂºF today for our high) but we have definitely changed seasons!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Love the reenactment pictures, MDKatie! 

All you people working so hard to get ready for winter, be careful! 

Woodpecker--praying for you! 

Kasota, what gets into people?! I cannot imagine such immature behavior from grown ups. 

I had a great weekend at SAFF. My products sold well and I had a wonderful time meeting people. Sandi Wiseheart, a founding editor of Knitting Daily, bought one of my bags and we had a nice conversation. She was so gracious.

I also met two young women who have started a new podcast, Colors and Cocktails. One of them bought a bag and they plan to review it on their podcast. 

Also, I took a class on fiber prep from Abby Franquemont. She is such an awesome teacher. We laughed the whole time and still managed to learn loads.

Can't wait for SAFF 2015!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Kas that's too bad. I have family like that and I just count my blessings that they live 600 miles away. 

Sf has your wheel arrived yet? I can't immagine having a lost wheel. 

I white washed my hen house. It looks sooooo nice now, all clean and white. I skipped the ceiling since it was a bit thin and I really didn't want dripping in my hair. Now to string lights and bed it and I'm one step closer to winter. I think I drag my feet on winter prep jobs because I hate winter so much and if it takes forever winter won't come right?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My wheel has not arrived yet. There have been no updates since the 20th.

The Postal Service has opened an investigation.


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, how nice it waited for us to leave! LOL!
Kelsey, I hope they find it, where was it last? I'm sure you said, but I'm old and forgot...:gaptooth:
BBC, pictures?????
WP, hoping you're alright...
LAC, one job down, and a thousand to go is my motto.

Ugh, dh and I are "discussing" the billing on a job. He gave me the numbers, I used them, and now he has decided that they weren't the right ones for that job. 
Why did I use those numbers, why didn't I use the ones he had hidden in his head? Seriously? The man thinks I can read his mind, I swear.:catfight:

The joys of working together. :hair


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It was last in NYC.

That's a big place for a little lonely spinning wheel...


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

Thanks, all, for the supportive words about the Baby Shower Disaster. It really is pretty epic. And very sad, too. Ugh. 

Kelsey, don't give up hope on the spinning wheel. Sometimes the tracking labels fall off. Remember the fiasco I had with the Traveller? I shipped her back to the seller but the tracking label had fallen off and it couldn't be delivered because the person had moved. Eventually she made her way back to me, where she remains to this day, and while it was a horrible experience trying to find her she did eventually show up because the tracking labels are separate from the address labels. Even the post office told me that "those tracking labels can come off...." As long as the address label is correct and is on there she should eventually make her way to you. 

Everyone is so busy! Hopefully I can catch up on this thread this evening...


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka do you think it is stuck at customs? Hopefully she will arrive soon.

WP check in please! Does anyone have any contact info for her? MullersLaneFarm do you?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I don't know. My wheel might be stuck in customs. It might also be that USPS tracking sucks. I don't know if the tracking number would fall off or not, as it originated in Germany. 
I'm sure learning patience. 
Today I open my store! Wooohooo!


----------



## MDKatie

I'm glad you had a good time at SAFF, BBC! How cool your bag is being reviewed! We'd love to see pics of your set up if you have any. 

I have an address for WP I think, but no phone number or anything.

Good luck with your shop, SF!!! How exciting! :grin:

DBA, don't make us come hog tie you to the bed! I hope these next few weeks of rest have you feeling better by hunting season!

L.A.C.-I'm not sure that logic works with delaying seasons...but I bet the henhouse looks nice!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I pm-ed Woodpecker - no response yet. I think I will shoot her a snail-mail note, too. I sure hope she checks in soon.  

Hope that wheel stuck in transit shows up soon so SvenskaFlicka can get some sleep. At least it has made it "state-side". Have fun on the Grand Opening - wish I was close enough to attend. 

BBC, I was thinking of you this weekend and wondering how your fiber festival was going! So glad it was a success. How cool about your bag being reviewed!!!! That can mean HUGE demands for your product (ask the folks at DyakCraft) - so get those sewing machines to flying!!!!!

LAC - I know what you mean about winter - but since I &#9829; winter :teehee: , I am actually very excited for it to get here. Lots more time for inside fun - like fiber~

Since we still have pre-winter jobs to get done, we are gonna have to get after it this weekend. Winterizing summer machines (water pressure sprayer, riding mower, push mowers, brushcutters, ATVs) and putting them to bed for the winter, then getting winter machines (snow plow truck, snow blower, snowmobiles) ready for the winter. It's all about draining old gas, putting in new gas with stabilizer, fogging cylinders and carburetors, airing up tires, changing oil, cleaning and waxing the exterior surfaces, covering, uncovering, etc. Doesn't sound like a lot of FUN, but the effort certainly pays for itself over time. In fact, our push mowers are alive and well and they are over 35 years old!  

The last thing we'll need to do is to get everything ready for deer hunting on November 8th. 

Hotzcatz, is that lava anywhere close to you? :shocked: You know how I worry!

Hercsmama - don't knock him in the head too hard :frypan: he's too good a guy to be too tough on. 
:grin: And he tells such funny jokes. :hysterical:

(Folks, I wish you could have seen the expression on Hercsmama's face when I showed her my first attempts at knitting socks. She tried so hard not to laugh- but those two socks are beyond hideous and distorted. They are sort of the "Quasimodo" of sock knitting. I keep them to remind me of how far I have come and they are truly an example of "If I can do it, anyone can do it". )

Have a glorious day everyone -more snowflakes due here tonight!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> WP check in please! Does anyone have any contact info for her? MullersLaneFarm do you?


I have her mailing address. Folks can PM me for it. Maybe we can flood her mailbox with cards???

Kas, I'm still shaking my head over the shower fiasco ... wow un.be.lieve.able

I got wonderful.great.terrific news from oldest son yesterday ... he & his wife are pregnant! I can't tell anyone about it because her mother had an awful time with miscarriages and she is afraid that it might happen to her also. She rather folks not know, just in case. Since very few here know me irl and of those, only FR has met my son, I think it is okay to say something because I'm about busting at the seams with the knowledge!!! Please say prayers for them and the baby.


----------



## weever

hercsmama, I have hubby like that. He doesn't pretend to read my mind, and would be aghast at the thought. Yet I need to be able to read his mind. He's a good man, but...

Sharply colder here, too. Just sold a ram yesterday, and have our bull listed for sale on craigslist. Hoping to not have to worry about male animals so much while I'm moving pasture.

We have lots to do before winter, too, and have to prioritize. Some things will undoubtedly get missed. Speaking of which--gotta scoot. There's work to do...


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thanks for being my cheering section! Working from home and selling online can be a bit lonely and I tend to doubt myself a lot. I only took a couple of pictures, mainly because my set up wasn't great for pictures. I was in the center, between two aisles, so my booth was open on both sides. It was a bit of a pass through for people, although I think it worked in my favor. People could get in from either side.

Here's the best one:








ETA: Did I mention that I took cards made with my daughter's artwork? I had made 21 of them and they were the first things sold---to a yarn shop! The owner bought 20 of the 21 to sell in her shop. I am beyond proud of Ann's work. She's very talented and we reminded her that she's now a "professional artist"! Woohoo!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Delaying winter hasn't worked in 13 years but there's always the first time. This year has been unseasonably warm so maybe it's finally working. My main problem with winter is the mud, and the drizzling rain that is not enough to do anything but make you colder. It never stays frozen long enough to do fun things like build snow men or go outdoor ice skating but it pretty close so you are cold with no fun. I just keep chanting "it's killing grasshoppers" all winter. 
The first question after are you crazy, people ask about me farming is do you get bored? I mean you do the same thing day after day. I just laugh and laugh. Sure it starts with I feed the sheep, but on the way I see........ (List about anyway an animal can get trapped or otherwise need rescuing or a irrigation failure or any other emergency) and by the time my days done Im tiard and I fed the sheep. No two days the same and somehow my todo list never gets shorter. I'd be so bored living in town. And 200 lbs heavier. Lol


----------



## Marchwind

Hey Weever great to see you . Come on Mike isn't that bad is he . I'm still trying to find the date of that Women's Expo and I'm really hoping it doesn't interfere with shearing again. Talk is maybe end of Feb or beginning of March, I'll let you know as soon as I find out.

MullerLaneFarm I'll be saying a prayer for that baby to stay safely in her womb until it time to come out. I'm glad you can tell us so you don't bust . I can only imagine how exciting that is.

BBC I'm happy that your bags will get reviewed. Did you remember to tell them that they were someone else's design? Is there a way you can modify them enough to call them your own? Do we get to see examples of your daughters art work?

I'm with WIHH, I love winter. Last winter here was fantastic. We had a lot of snow and it got good and cold . I know, every thinks I'm crazy here too but I don't care


----------



## weever

I liked last winter, too, Marchwind. Except for every Saturday when I had to drive 50 miles each way to the farmers market. 

Mike is a good hubby. But he thinks I can read his mind, and (don't tell him) sometimes I can! But it's the times I can't and he thinks I should've that stink. Ah, well. It's probably not easy being married to me, either.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind, I don't remember if I mentioned it at the time they were in my booth, but I messaged them later. I have a cottage license from the designer to sell them, although if they sell well, I'll have to renew it in order to make as many as I need. Also, most of the other bags I sell ARE my own design, including the bag that Sandi Wiseheart bought. They are pretty basic, but I worked out the math for them on my own.

This is the artwork that I used for the cards:


----------



## Marchwind

Well that's great that she bought one of your own bags, even better 

Very cute card/art. I can see why they sold quickly.How old is your artist daughter?


----------



## BlueberryChick

My daughter is 22. She's almost exclusively self-taught. She took a couple of college classes, mostly to try different media, but her style has become her own. For as long as I can remember, if she has something that will make a mark and something to make a mark on, she'll be drawing.

Marchwind, it is nice that some of the bags are my own pattern. I try to be careful about using other's designs. When I buy a pattern, if there's any chance at all that I will want to sell the finished product, I ask if the designer allows the items to be made for sale. If the answer is no, I look for something else. If the designer wants a license in order for me to sell, I always honor that. As to modifying it enough to call it mine, it's a great design and I don't think I could improve on it much. Even if I did, I would feel guilty that I used so much of someone else's idea.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you for PMimg me dear friends. I have been working on my nurses scarf but have to keep frogging some rows. It seems my tension is off probably due to all this stress.Since it's a gift I want to make it as perfect as possible. Although I really should hurry up.


----------



## BlueberryChick

WP, it's so good to "see" you! Will we get to see the scarf when it's finished?

Still praying for you!


----------



## Kasota

(((((((((((((((WP!!!)))))))))))))))))))

Your post is the brightest spot in my day! We have missed you!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Good to hear from you Woodpecker, I hope your doing ok !!!! Thats frustrating when a project goes like that ... I have re started a knit hat for hubby 3 times now !! ( too big, then messed up the k1 p1 .... messed up the newly learned cast on ... ) 

WINTER ...wow, already .... we usually dont get snow , if we do its in Jan-Feb ..... RAIN and a wet cold is typical ! 

Yesterday AM I went out in the rain in my Pj's and slippers to dump a rabbit poo bucket .... walked down a hill on a piece of black plastic ( did I mention it was raining ?!?! ) ...slipped and fell on my keester ! I havent fallen down like that since I was a kid ! 

Just want to tell ya how BLESSED I was .... we have LARGE boulder rocks all over ... my left ankle hit one of them, but only left a bruise and a small tiny scrape !!
All I could think about was Cyndi's fall last winter and her ankle ..akkk !!! 
Landed on my whole left side ... thought I would have a bruise the size of Texas on my hip ... NOTHIN" !! My left shoulder is already messed up ... this made it sore as heck, but mostly my upper arm rather than shoulder !! God is good !!! I will be WAY more careful now that Im over 40 !

BC< your booth looks fantastic !!! 

Do y'all do anything special for Halloween ?!? Hubby's band plays music, think I 'll stay in and do some knitting or weaving - DERN !!!!! ( we dont get trick or treaters )


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

BBC, I'm so happy for you and the fair and how wonderful it is to have a review by someone of note! Great job! You should sure be proud of that artist daughter, too! 

MizMary, so glad you didn't get hurt!! 

Good to see you, Weever! Glad you have been able to move some of the testosterone out of the fields. 

Cyndi, I will be saying prayers for baby to stay safe and sound and go full term! Oh, you must be so, so excited!! 

Marchwind, I like Winter too. The older I get, though, the less excited I am by the HUGE storms that dump massive amounts of snow for me to shovel. 

LAC, you made me chuckle. When I had my farm people would tell me how much they wished they lived a quiet, peaceful and relaxing life the way I did. I would think of that when I was face down in the muck repairing a water line or something similar. . 

Svenska, any word on your wheel? 

WIHH, sounds like you will have a busy weekend! I need to do a little of that myself but I don't have near the amount of stuff you do. Just need to tend to the mower and the weed wacker. 

DBA, I hope your back is not troubling you too much today! 

I hope everyone has a good day!

ETA: I forgot to say I got my loom in the mail yesterday! Thank you so much, Featherbottoms! I haven't unboxed her yet and likely won't for a couple weeks due to other things on my plate...but she is here safe and sound!!


----------



## Marchwind

"I forgot to mention I got my loom in the mail yesterday." WHAT?????? How could you FORGET to mention this? Pictures please missy!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

No update on my wheel. 
Today is day two of my shop being open!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Woodpecker*, you know you are in my prayers and I am so relieved you checked in with us. :kiss: You know we are here for you and we are lifting you on the wings of our prayers. How I wish I could come and sit with you and chat and giggle and laugh and cry with you as we knit side by side. Having someone to share your fears and sadness with seem to help others in your situation. Have you found a support group on your area or online? 
They say that "A burden shared is a burden halved".

Just remember, we are all here for you and you are never far from our thoughts. Can't wait to see your scarf. How wonderful that you are thinking of others even as you struggle with your own illness. You are such a sweetheart. :grouphug:

*Kasota* - for YOUR sake, I am praying THIS winter is a little less snowy than LAST winter. But no amount of snow is gonna stop me. I am coming up there for a "girl's weekend" no matter what! 

*Cyndi* - that precious little life will be in my prayers along with my own for our little grandson due in January. 


(I just noticed that my oldest Granddaughter's Mitten #2 that I cast on last night during the World Series does not match Mitten #1. And I am halfway done with #2! :sob: So I will be froggin' it this evening at knitting group. :doh

I did find a GREAT pattern for my oldest grandson's mittens and downloaded it yesterday and wonder of wonders, I have YARN for it already in my stash!!!! :bouncy: :happy: :nanner:

Everybody else, be careful out there, take care of yourselves, be smart, be kind, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## IowaLez

Svenska,

Your wheel is definitely in US Customs, and there is no way to predict how long it will take to clear. I've imported many, many, many various things from Australia and Britain over the last 25 years, and sometimes things clear in a matter of days, and others it can take a month. There is no rhyhm or reason to the length of time, either.

So you will have to be patient. Very patient. The USPS cannot always track things when they are waiting to clear, either.

Also, you will most likely have to pay duty fees on it. If you import something that is also made in the USA, there are duty fees. Spinning wheels are made here, so..... The duty fees are based on the value of the item, the amount you paid for the wheel has to be declared on the export forms. You will get a bill in the mail for the fees to be paid. Sometimes the shipper will do the buyer a favor and lower the declared value to make the duty fees lower, but that affects how much insurance can be paid out if it is lost or damaged by the USPS.

If you want me to, I can go to the US Customs website and look up the duty fee amount you would have to pay. There is huge document/list that is standardized for every single thing that is imported. The categories can seem weerd, things are grouped together, sometimes in strange ways. For instance, if you import an Australian stockwhip, it is in the category of walking sticks and umbrellas! How they came up with that, is crazy!

Over the last 17 years of my former life, I have shipped several thousand of items around the world, so I know about these things quite a bit.

Don't worry about your wheel!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

DREAMY!!! So glad you checked in! You post made my day.

Oh Miz Mary, I'm so glad you are relatively unhurt. When I saw black plastic, I cringed

BbC, those cards a so nice. It's no wonder they sold quickly.

Thank you all for the prayers for my daughter-in-love, Stephanie and the babe. WIHH, I'll keep your new grand in prayer also.

I survived another Trunk or Treat at church last night. Each year it gets bigger and bigger. I'm in charge of meal at this event (just hot dogs, chips, carrots & ranch dressing & drinks). It has tripled in size since 3 years ago. I don't know what the total count of the parents and children was, but I do know we served 600 meals from 5:30-7:00. Almost 200 in the first 15 minutes!!!

Today I am going to take the day off and sit & knit or spin (after basic house clean up).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so good to see you posting, Lez.  Sounds like things are finally balancing out and settling down for you. "A New Chapter" in your life is beginning.


----------



## IowaLez

Svenska, you will be happy to know that an incoming spinning wheel from Germany is tariff free! Yay!!!! 

This link is good for calculating duty tariffs on wheels coming and going between lots of different countries:

http://www.dutycalculator.com/hs-lookup/38057/hs-tariff-code-for-spinning-wheel/

Now it's just a matter of time for the agents to clear it for you and release it. About 18 yrs ago I bought some books from a bookstore in the UK, and they got stuck in Customs and after 3 weeks of no books in my mailbox, I thought they had been lost in the mail. The bookstore wouldn't replace them at no cost, so I had to purchase a second batch of them. The second batch got to me in about 1 week, and then the first batch showed up a few days later, for a total of just over a month of of shipping time to me! It made me think the first package must have been tossed into and buried in some huge pile of other packages to be cleared and the second one just sailed on through somehow, as if on wings. Or perhaps one agent was really slow at doing his quota of the pile?

When several parts of the city of Brisbane, Australia, were flooded in 2011 by the rising Brisbane River, one of their huge incoming mail sorting facilities was located in a low-lying area that flooded, and many, many packages were damaged and destroyed, and they had these huge wire mesh bins that went up high on the walls, to hold vast quantities of piles of the packages, and it was a real mess. So those at the bottom of such a bin would take longer to go thru their Customs process, and I imagine the USPS has similar facilities for incoming packages in several locations on the East Coast, called "ports of entry".

(A note about Australian pronunciation, if you're interested: Brisbane is "Brizz-bin", with that last 'I' barely said, more like "bn", and the northern city of Cairns where the great Barrier Reef is off of, is "Kannz". An air conditioner is "egg-nish-er"!)


----------



## IowaLez

Kasota said:


> Do you use one or two circular needles? Anyone have a good link for magic loop?


If I remember correctly, the well-known knitter, Cat Bordhi, invented the magic loop cast-on method for making infinity cowls, and she has a good vid on YouTube that I highly recommend. I totally LOVE using it as there is no visible beginning to the article being made. Once you learn the method, it is easy-peasy. She has a good website, showing a cashmere cowl made by this method.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Incase any of y'all are shopping, this is what I want for Christmas 
http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/4737924063.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have a dumb question. 
I have a new to me used Clemes and Clemes drum carder. I just got a new belt for it because it had none. 
Is the belt supposed to have a twist?


----------



## featherbottoms

SvenskaFlicka, that pink sock is just too cute! I'm not a "pink" person but I'm looking forward to these. I sure hope your wheel shows up soon.

Warm thoughts to everyone with family problems, expectant families and illnesses.

Kas, maybe you should peak inside . Did you check the outside invoice area for the cd with the images?

It's beginning to cool off a bit here. Fall has been really nice this year. We are adding a greenhouse leanto to my weaving studio and got the roof on the other day. We hope to get it enclosed in the next couple of weeks. We're using regular 6 mm plastic for the walls this year and hope to install clear panels next year.


----------



## Woodpecker

As soon as I finish this scarf I will post a pic. I'm in the mood to knit now so I think I'm going to get my needles out.:kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

WP thank you for checking in 

I always thought that antiques were duty free?

DBA id definitely come help you move in, that's beautiful!

SvenskaFlicka, I believe it crosses itself.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kelsey, my drum carder has a poly belt and it has a twist in it.


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Incase any of y'all are shopping, this is what I want for Christmas
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/4737924063.html


I'll get right on that for ya, LOL!

WP, so good to hear from you, you're always in my thoughts...how is your Mom doing?:kiss:
Kelsey, I'm so happy for you about the store re-opening! So exciting!:sing:


----------



## MDKatie

That property in TN is too cool, DBA!! And CHEAP!

Happy Halloween everyone! Not much going on new with me. I haven't done ANY fibery stuff lately. I started to needle felt a few days ago, but after a few minutes I put it down because I just wasn't feeling it. I have been looking on Ravelry and finding new patterns, and I think this weekend I'll cast on a new project and hope it calls to me. I guess I've just been busy.

I passed my online hunter safety course, because DSS, DH, and I want to go squirrel hunting. I've never hunted before, but after going to the range with DH for about 2 years now, it'd be fun to do other than shoot at a paper target.  Now that I passed the online test, I have to attend a field day and pass that and then I'll be set. 

I've been working really hard for 3 weeks now, eating healthy and exercising. I've only missed 1 day of exercising in that 3 weeks! It's finally started paying off. I feel good and I have lost about 5 lbs now! It's a start, and I hope it keeps going from here.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Thanks for the info on the drive belt. I was confused. I thought it crossed, but I wasn't sure. 
Now I need a packer brush. 
Today is day three of the shop being open! I am going to warp my little Emilia loom with a crazy plaid. She needs to be dressed if she's hanging out in my store. Lol
Woodpecker, I'm so glad you're doing okay! 
Hercsmama, when are you coming to visit my store? I'm going to have door prizes for my grand opening on the 7th!
MdKatie, I hope you have fun hunting! My DH is getting excited about maybe going deer hunting this year. Squirrel hunting sounds fun too.


----------



## MDKatie

Here are some cute pumpkins for all my fibery friends! (found online, not mine) 


Kelsey, how is your shop doing? Is it in town, or in a shopping center, or stand alone or what?  Are you having fun so far running it?


----------



## hercsmama

Soon,I promise!!
Just need to free up a non-sheep winter prep day...:thumb:


----------



## Marchwind

Happy Halloween, Day of the Dead, Samhain, and any other celebrations you participate in this time if year. I won't be passing out candy . I miss the little ones in their costumes. But in years past I have only gotten grown kids not in costumes and adults with no child or costume grabbing handfuls of candy. So now I pull the shades and turn the lights off. I feel like an old grump. 

It is rainy and cold, we have the 's' word in the forecast for this evening. I'm sure it will be slushy but nothing will stick. I still have leaves to rake but we have had so much rain and the leaves will be way to heavy for my poor old body to handle. I threw my back out last weekend so I'll be taking it easy and focus on the inside of my house today.

I hope to get some spinning in tonight maybe I'll dress up and sit and spin


----------



## IowaLez

Here is a pic of my oldest granddaughter, Ariana, 9 yo, with their boycat, Mittens. This is last Saturday, after the move to the new farm property, and she was so tired out. I guess Mittens was, too. Mittens is a super cool cat, born to a neighbor back in Luana, who raises the sweetest and most personable cats ever. He and his sister, Maddie, are crazy about water, and jump into bath tubs, sinks, washing machines, toilets flushing... My boycat, Felix, also came from that farm and he is the same way.

Also, it was either today, or yesterday, that marked 18 years of Stan and I as a couple. I feel kinda sad about it today.


----------



## Taylor R.

I have been away too long! I broke my computer and find I have no desire to hack in to savings for a new one, but it finally hit me that I can use my Kindle to visit y'all. Work has slowed down a lot (too much even) so I've gotten a lot done around here lately. The kiddos are excited for trick or treating tonight and the little guy even wants to go where he has opted not to the last two years. I'm taking it as a sign that we're making real progress in his behavioral and occupational therapies. His performance at school has improved a great deal, too, and he has even been moved into advanced reading and math groups now that he is coping so well.

Cyndi, congrats on the coming grand baby. I'll keep mom and baby in my thoughts.

Kelsey, woohoo for the shop opening!

Kasota, ugh that baby shower! Hope Granny Annie is doing well.

DBA, take care of yourself mister!

BBC, glad SAFF went well.

WIHH, you and CF look to be keeping busy!

Debi, ditto for you on the busy. Hooray for freezer sheepies!

Mary, glad you weren't hurt in the fall!

WP, in my thoughts as always.

Featherbottoms, greenhouse sounds awesome.

I'm missing people here, but not intentionally, I swear!! I wish you all the best! Also, if I said anything bizarre, I blame it on the dang incorrect my Kindle seems to employ.


----------



## hercsmama

Lez, what a sweet picture.
MW, I know what you mean, I felt the same way about Trick or Treaters for awhile there, then I got a Grandson! 
His Mom and Dads 3rd anniversary was yesterday, ya'll should have been at the wedding, Alice in Wonderland theme, it was great. Ddil was dressed as Alice, and Ds was the Mad Hatter, all of the attendants were the other characters, so much fun.
Anyway, we are taking dgs tonight so the two of them can have their Anniversary celebrating, and dh is sooooo excited to take the little monster Trick or Treating. Naturally, I'm much calmer about it.:sing:
He's dressing up as a Troll Baby, you know the little dolls with the big fuzzy hair. Should be adorable.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Guess what?!?


----------



## MDKatie

:happy: :rock:


----------



## hercsmama

:sing::sing::sing:
OPEN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

First look:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's in pieces.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Lots of bubble wrap!


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am sure you and Phillip will get her back to her gorgeous self in no time!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

She's cute and tiny!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

All together! 
She needs oil. And furniture polish.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Whoops I forgot the picture.


----------



## featherbottoms

Beautiful wheel. Really!


----------



## hercsmama

Oh my word! I love her!!!

I saw one almost identical on Ebay the other day, but they wouldn't ship, local pick up only, I almost cried...:ashamed:
My dream wheel now is an Irish Castle Wheel..someday I'll find one.
Stole this picture from the internet, would love to find myself one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

She hasn't told me her name yet.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

LOVE your awesome, darling and unique wheel, Kelsey- what a treasure. 

I am making salsa- an all day affair when things go right- but a few minutes ago, I took a two minute break from watching the salsa cook and I stepped outside with Cabin fever to show him something that needed his attention.

but I wasn't paying attention, I missed the last step of the porch and went flying. 

I instinctively knew I had missed the step and did not want to fall backwatds and hit my head so somehow I managed to go twisting and turning off the porch and bbouncing like a pinball along the exterior wall of the house before kabooming and hitting the ground and doing a volleyball roll. 
I wish I had it on video- it must have looked hilarious. But I am SORE. Hip, knee, elbow, shoulder, rib. Waaaaaayyyyy too much excitement.

I think I will stay in the kitchen where I am safe. 

While I was in here making all the racket and cooking, I looked up and saw this guy looking back at me. '

Deer season is next Saturday.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My footman is rubbing on a piece of the bone. Doesn't allow for proper treadling.
Ideas? I could maybe move the piece of bone to a different hole where a piece is missing. But it was always there in the past. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, holy moly! I hope you use this to your advantage, and maybe have CF go pick something up for dinner at least. I think you are way to sore to stand there and cook it. Not to mention the dishes afterwards...

Kelsey, maybe a bit more adjusting is in order?


----------



## lambs.are.cute

My costume for work. Perfect for the library.


----------



## Miz Mary

LAC, too cute !!!

WIHH ... I fell a few days ago too.... still sore !! Hope you dont have lasting effects !! You have beautiful woodsy friends


----------



## hercsmama

ACK!!
After I said we don't get Trick or Treaters way out here, I just had 4 of the cutest little kids come to the door!
2 Dead Zombie princesses and a farmer, and a rodeo clown, so cute!!
Thank goodness I bought a bag of candy, mind you, it was for me, so they all got Dove chocolates, like 6 a piece. I figured they were little chocolates, so gave them each a handful.
It was fun, haven't had kids come to the door in years...:sing:


----------



## IowaLez

Yesterday I plyed my lavenderish-beige alpaca singles, then washed them in the Tide version of OxyClean, which did a great job and left it soft and nice, and it fluffed out once dry this morning. This is one of the "alpaca rescue" blankets some of us got last Summer. I have golden tan Muga silk and white firestar for some sparkle blended in, maybe 55/25/20.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, heavens! I cannot keep up with everyone! 

WIHH - Love the pictures of all the grands with their mittens. And, yes, we sure do need to plan a girls weekend. 

IowaLez, you sure are a wealth of information on US Customs! Who knew there was so much to it? I get small packages from China all the time and never have any issue. They are mainly silk or chiffon scarves so the packages are tiny and the just come in the mail. Thanks for the name on the magic loopiness. I will look for her. 

Cyndi, sounds like your trunk or treat was a grand success! That's a LOT of hotdogs. I hope you got some spinning and knitting time in! 

DBA, oh such a place would be a dream come true. I can see why you would want it for Christmas. 

WP, I hope you got some knitting time, too! 

MDKatie, that is just awesome that you have had success in your three weeks! Congratulations on the 5 pounds! Wooot! What awesome pumpkin carving!!! That is just amazing! 

Svenska, I wish I could come for your grand opening. I can just imagine how your shop will simply grow more and more delightful over time. I hope you take lots more pictures! I would love to see pictures of the outside of the shop, too! 

Taylor, so good to see you! We have missed you. I'm glad you remembered you can get here on a Kindle! Yay! How awesome that your little guy is doing so much better! You are a most excellent mom.  

Svenska!!!! The Wheel made it there!!! Oh, Happy Happy Blessed Wheel day!!!    She is as cute as a bug!! 

WIHH, I am so glad you did not get more hurt than you did. Be careful!!! Stay in the kitchen! Sit and spin something or knit!!! Maybe Kelsey could send you all that bubble wrap and you could wrap yourself up in it. 

LAC your costume is delightful! 

IowaLez I love your yarn! 

Marchwind and all - yes I did forget to mention my loom.  Sometimes life gets away from me. Dear Featherbottoms had one loom too many and sold me an Ashford rigid heddle loom with a stand and extra "stuff" with it and books!!!! :happy:

Featherbottoms, did you ever do an awesome job packing up that loom! Oh, my heavens! I opened the package today and found all the lovely books and such you had packed and yes the disc with the pictures arrived safe and sound, too! Wooot! I might not get her put together until mid-November, but I sure can look at the books and the pictures. Thank you so so so so much for being so kind and thoughtful. 

Here is a picture of my new to me loom that Featherbottoms took before she was disassembled for packaging. Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here is the direct link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...527482-fac-~-november-2014-a.html#post7270702


----------



## Woodpecker

hercsmama said:


> WP, so good to hear from you, you're always in my thoughts...how is your Mom doing?:kiss:


Thanks for asking hercshmama. Mom is hanging in there and is feeling much better, praise God. Her doctor's do say that it will take her up to a year heal. Other than that she feels less pain. All in all her back surgery was worth it.:kiss:


----------

